# 04/10 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Mania Fallout



## CJ

> After WrestleMania made an earth-shattering impact on SmackDown Superstars such as WWE Champion AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Daniel Bryan, SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair and more, Team Blue’s top competitors look forward to new challenges, opportunities and conflicts as the SmackDown LIVE after The Show of Shows approaches.











*How will AJ Styles respond to Shinsuke Nakamura’s savage attack?*​


> After AJ Styles retained his WWE Championship against Shinsuke Nakamura in a thrilling match at WrestleMania, the WWE Universe was stunned when The King of Strong Style struck The Phenomenal One with a merciless low blow and put the boots to him in a savage assault after the title bout.
> 
> What reasoning will WWE’s Rockstar have for his heinous actions? And how will Styles respond?











*What does the future hold for the leadership of SmackDown LIVE and the Superstar Shake-up?*​


> The state of SmackDown LIVE’s management team was certainly in flux leading up to WrestleMania 34. Shane McMahon had announced that he would be taking an indefinite leave of absence as Commissioner of the blue brand, and Daniel Bryan had just been cleared for in-ring competition.
> 
> Now that the two have vanquished Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn from SmackDown LIVE for good following their win over The “Yep!” Movement at WrestleMania, what’s next for the Commissioner and General Manager? Will Shane officially return from his leave of absence and what impact will his health issues have on his decision? Will Daniel Bryan continue to split time between the ring and the office? And how will the Superstar Shake-up impact these decisions?











*Where does Charlotte go after beating Asuka?*​


> Having firmly proved that she was indeed ready for Asuka, SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair now stands atop the mountain as the definitive Queen of WWE. Who will step up to challenge Flair? Could we see Naomi, the winner of the first-ever WrestleMania Women’s Battle Royal, shine her glow the Queen’s way? Or, could the likes of The Riott Squad or Becky Lynch make a power play for the top spot on Team Blue? And when will Carmella look to strike with her Money in the Bank contract?











*Who will be the light in The Bludgeon Brothers’ new age of darkness?*​


> After The Bludgeon Brothers defeated The Usos and The New Day to become new SmackDown Tag Team Champions in a dominant performance at WrestleMania, the question must now be posed: Who the heck is gonna stop these guys?
> 
> With Harper & Rowan’s new age of darkness now looming heavily over the SmackDown Tag Team division, who will step up to slow down the two behemoths?











*Who might debut on SmackDown LIVE after WrestleMania?*​


> #RawAfterMania saw NXT standouts like The Authors of Pain, No Way Jose and Ember Moon make their debuts on the red brand, but does that mean SmackDown LIVE can expect new faces to arrive as well? Historically, Team Blue has also had its share of surprises, so is it possible SmackDown LIVE will see new faces emerge one week before the Superstar Shake-up?


----------



## Donnie

Shitkicker bully Naka vs pissed off southern Bret Hart incoming :banderas


----------



## Brock

Even though we got a disappointing match, I'm interested in seeing heel Naka and how that'll play out now.


----------



## Jedah

SmackDown honestly looks much, much brighter than Raw as we feel Mania's fallout. I won't be watching for a few weeks, but I'll look from the sidelines to see how things play out and if there's a reason for me to come back.


----------



## chrispepper

Heel Nakamura, WWE Champion AJ Styles and returning Daniel Bryan on the same show?

Oh shit. :mark


----------



## Joseph92

I hope Smackdown doesn't get decimated next week in the draft.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm hopeful for a good SDL and want to see Bryan's crowd reaction.


----------



## Mordecay

I just hope to see Iconic Duo debut, I am happy just with that, although I can see their debut something like this: A Charlotte/Asuka segment getting interrupted by them and an improptu tag match which they lose because life is not fair :mj2


----------



## Skyblazer

I'm hoping for the debuts of SAnitY, Iconic Duo and Andrade & Zelena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan needs an exit strategy to remove him as GM. He doesn't need to be in charge during the shakeup.


----------



## chrispepper

Iconic duo is very necessary. Almas and Sanity would also make sense but Sanity feels like a raw stable to me.

Will Owens/Zayn be on the show tonight?


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> I just hope to see Iconic Duo debut, I am happy just with that, although I can see their debut something like this: A Charlotte/Asuka segment getting interrupted by them and an improptu tag match which they lose because life is not fair :mj2


Asuka is a Raw superstar so she won't be here. They'll beat up Becky since she's always the punching bag for call ups.


----------



## Ace

I hope AJ beats Nakamura and ends his main event run.

He needs to go back to Japan, WWE hasn't worked out well for him.



Dibil13 said:


> Asuka is a Raw superstar so she won't be here. They'll beat up Becky since *she's always the punching bag for call ups.*


 It's funny because it's true :lol


----------



## Joseph92

Are you sure Asuka is still a Raw superstar? They didn't even mention her name last night on Raw.


----------



## looper007

Vegeta said:


> I hope AJ beats Nakamura and ends his main event run.
> 
> He needs to go back to Japan, WWE hasn't worked out well for him.


I wait until see how his heel run plays out, before I start saying that. I got to admit I enjoyed his NXT run, but his main roster run hasn't clicked so far. I think Nakamura is beating AJ at Backlash, I think this is last chance to show the real Nakamura that made him a star in Japan.



Joseph92 said:


> Are you sure Asuka is still a Raw superstar? They didn't even mention her name last night on Raw.


It was a Smackdown match, so I'm not surprised they didn't mention her. I'm thinking she's going to go to Smackdown next week and Charlotte will go the other way.


----------



## Ace

looper007 said:


> I wait until see how his heel run plays out, before I start saying that. I got to admit I enjoyed his NXT run, but his main roster run hasn't clicked so far. I think Nakamura is beating AJ at Backlash, I think this is last chance to show the real Nakamura that made him a star in Japan.


 He certaintly doesn't deserve to be a Rumble winner, WM main eventer or WWE Champion. He hasn't earned any of it on the main roster.

AJ and the fans got him those two accolades, but after WM I do not want to see him as champion. He's been woeful and done fuck all to warrant it. AJ should keep it before dropping it to Joe or Orton at Summerslam.


----------



## Dibil13

Joseph92 said:


> Are you sure Asuka is still a Raw superstar? They didn't even mention her name last night on Raw.


She was mentioned in the Raw preview and WWE.com lists her as one. Why would Asuka have moved? She was signed to Raw before Mania and didn't win the Smackdown title.


----------



## TD Stinger

Possible Call Ups Tonight IMO:

* Andrade Cien Almas w/ Zelina Vega
* Sanity
* Iconic Duo


----------



## MOBELS

Should be a great show. 

Expecting Carmella to cash in tonight and win, as Charlotte will more than likely end up on RAW via the Superstar Shakeup (can't go with the SD title). Along with the Iconic Duo and Almas or Sanity debuting tonight.


----------



## Donnie

Hoping Nak adds TM61 to his crew, which leads to The Usos saving AJ . Those 6 mans would be :banderas


----------



## sailord

i hope for the nxt call ups we get almas with vega and sainty.


----------



## Jersey

Iconic Duo, Aliyah are probably getting called up. Will Asuka turn heel for character change?


----------



## Rankles75

Interested for this, if only to see what they do with Asuka after ruining her at Wrestlemania...


----------



## Dibil13

I hope Nakamura isn't just going to be the standard anti-American coward heel. This is a chance to rejuvenate him and do something interesting.


----------



## PraXitude

The Naka heel turn was good, but the match was a snoozefest. I haven't enjoyed a Naka match since he faced Zayn lol


----------



## Zuckerhut83

If Iconic Duo they must be Face with already 6 Heel Women at SD.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Zuckerhut83 said:


> If Iconic Duo they must be Face with already 6 Heel Women at SD.


Iconic duo's gimmick would work as a face as much as Bobby Roode worked as a face. At its core, they are both heel gimmicks and they don't have the crowd investment for it to work as a face.


----------



## Zuckerhut83

Laughable Chimp said:


> Iconic duo's gimmick would work as a face as much as Bobby Roode worked as a face. At its core, they are both heel gimmicks and they don't have the crowd investment for it to work as a face.


At the Debut every NXT worker gets a Pop. As heel nobody would care quick like it happend with Riott Squad.


----------



## Dibil13

Zuckerhut83 said:


> If Iconic Duo they must be Face with already 6 Heel Women at SD.


Nah. Smackdown is almost certainly getting Bayley next week to help balance things out.


----------



## Zuckerhut83

Dibil13 said:


> Nah. Smackdown is almost certainly getting Bayley next week to help balance things out.


SD will get Asuka, but 8 Female Heels is too much.


----------



## bmack086

Dibil13 said:


> I hope Nakamura isn't just going to be the standard anti-American coward heel. This is a chance to rejuvenate him and do something interesting.


This is WWE... that’s the only way they know how to book a non-USA citizen heel. 

Dude can’t even talk, though, so I have no idea how he’s going to do anything as a heel. How do you get heat when you legitimately cannot cut a promo longer than 10 seconds?


----------



## ElTerrible

Dibil13 said:


> Asuka is a Raw superstar so she won't be here. They'll beat up Becky since she's always the punching bag for call ups.


Nobody has been hit harder by the promotion of RoadDogg than Becky. She was in the Alexa Bliss making SD title feud and then she just got canned. Well maybe Ziggler and Corbin, too. They should open a stable. :grin2:


----------



## ElTerrible

bmack086 said:


> This is WWE... that’s the only way they know how to book a non-USA citizen heel.
> 
> Dude can’t even talk, though, so I have no idea how he’s going to do anything as a heel. How do you get heat when you legitimately cannot cut a promo longer than 10 seconds?


----------



## Zuckerhut83

Becky will probably go to RAW. I don't think Charlotte will lose the Belt tonight and with Ember Moon RAW has already a Naomi. Becky only face who could leave SD.


----------



## looper007

Rankles75 said:


> Interested for this, if only to see what they do with Asuka after ruining her at Wrestlemania...


Aside from Bryan and AJ/Nakamura stuff, it's probably the thing I'm most interested in. I don't know what they can do really, to make it all right and show that they still think Asuka is a A player. 

Knowing WWE and Road Dogg it be something stupid that makes her look even worse off. But I give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## looper007

bmack086 said:


> This is WWE... that’s the only way they know how to book a non-USA citizen heel.
> 
> *Dude can’t even talk*, though, so I have no idea how he’s going to do anything as a heel. How do you get heat when you legitimately cannot cut a promo longer than 10 seconds?


To be fair half the damn roster can't barely speak and English is their first language lol. Not everything has to be a 10 minute promo, a simple look or gesture can tell a great story.


----------



## Dibil13

Zuckerhut83 said:


> SD will get Asuka, but 8 Female Heels is too much.


I don't think Asuka is going anywhere, despite the consensus seeming to be otherwise. Nia is owed some payback after losing to her so much prior to Wrestlemania. They'll also probably want to do Ronda vs Asuka at some point too. Even without the streak that could still be an interesting match.


----------



## chrispepper

Dibil13 said:


> I hope Nakamura isn't just going to be the standard anti-American coward heel. This is a chance to rejuvenate him and do something interesting.


I would love it if they had him only cut promos in japanese, the same way heel Omega only cut promos in english.

But yeah, no thanks to the cowardly anti-american heel. He should be booked as a total badass. We'll see how they pull it off.


----------



## Zuckerhut83

Dibil13 said:


> I don't think Asuka is going anywhere, despite the consensus seeming to be otherwise. Nia is owed some payback after losing to her so much prior to Wrestlemania. They'll also probably want to do Ronda vs Asuka at some point too. Even without the streak that could still be an interesting match.


Asuka wasn't at RAW, has already wins vs. almost everybody at RAW and Nia vs. Asuka will not happen again. Asuka would must lose again or Nia already the title. So, will not happen.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Code:







Zuckerhut83 said:


> At the Debut every NXT worker gets a Pop. As heel nobody would care quick like it happend with Riott Squad.


Nobody cared about Riott squad because Riott squad was booked like shit.

By this logic, we should debut all wrestlers from NXT as faces because "they would get a pop".


----------



## Zuckerhut83

Laughable Chimp said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cared about Riott squad because Riott squad was booked like shit.
> 
> By this logic, we should debut all wrestlers from NXT as faces because "they would get a pop".


Call Ups after WM are always kind of face debut reactions and we don't need just Laycool 2.0


----------



## Mordecay

Fuck, someone mentioned the worst idea ever, so maybe it will happen: Carmella brings Iconic to beat up Charlotte to help her cash in her MITB contract and she wins the title (they are scheduled to feud in the next tour). The idea of Iconic being Carmella's lackeys... :mj2:fuck


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Zuckerhut83 said:


> Call Ups after WM are always kind of face debut reactions and we don't need just Laycool 2.0


Just because they get face pops when they debut does not mean all NXT wrestlers need to debut as faces.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Hopefully they allow Bryan to relinquish his GM duties. I really don't want him to pull double duty. He's a wrestler. 

I'm not sure if NXT stars will be involved in the shake up, so tonight might be the only chance SD has of getting NXT talent. I don't see the need for Gargano to stay in NXT. Hopefully he gets called up tonight.


----------



## Dibil13

Zuckerhut83 said:


> Asuka wasn't at RAW, has already wins vs. almost everybody at RAW and Nia vs. Asuka will not happen again. Asuka would must lose again or Nia already the title. So, will not happen.


She wasn't at Raw because of call ups getting the focus and because the other women were occupied. They'll be finishing their current feuds soon.

I don't see why Nia vs. Asuka wouldn't happen again. This company loves repetition as seen by Bar and Ambrollins feuding for nearly five months straight and having 100 matches. Asuka has lost her special protection and is just a regular woman like Bayley or Sasha now, so Nia having to win is no issue. 

Besides, I doubt even WWE thinks it's a good idea to do Nia vs. Mandy or Nia vs. Dana in singles matches on PPV. She'll need people like Asuka and Sasha as opponents once this feud with Bliss and Mickie ends.


----------



## Xobeh

I hate to ask but how long till this starts? I never watch SD and I'm gonna watch it live tonight and have no clue when it starts.

Pretty curious about the Daniel Bryan story and what's next for Harper/Rowan.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Xobeh said:


> I hate to ask but how long till this starts? I never watch SD and I'm gonna watch it live tonight and have no clue when it starts.
> 
> Pretty curious about the Daniel Bryan story and what's next for Harper/Rowan.


8PMET.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown came out of Wrestlemania in a far better place than Raw.

Nakamura heel turn
Bryan returning
Charlotte surprisingly breaking Asuka's streak
Bludgeon Brothers new Tag Champs

All of that tonight plus some call ups, I hope to god Almas, Sanity and Iconic Duo are the ones to get called up.



Zuckerhut83 said:


> If Iconic Duo they must be Face with already 6 Heel Women at SD.


They'll beat up Becky and Naomi just like the Riott Squad did.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Carmella cashing in tonight. That whole post-match congratulations hug thing was a setup for Asuka to snap and rage murder Charlotte tonight


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mordecay said:


> Fuck, someone mentioned the worst idea ever, so maybe it will happen: Carmella brings Iconic to beat up Charlotte to help her cash in her MITB contract and she wins the title (they are scheduled to feud in the next tour). The idea of Iconic being Carmella's lackeys... :mj2:fuck


Oh Lord nooooooooooo!!! That can't happen. Those 2 are so much more entertaining than Carmella. Plus they get reactions, Carmella gets crickets.


----------



## Mango13

Iconic Duo or (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Zapato

I wouldn't mind Iconic debuting as manipulating Carmella to do their bidding as she is their easiest route to the title. So rather then lackey's them clearly using her to get what they want to quickly ditch her. I guess it would be a tad similar to Alexa/Mickie/Nia though. Of course I'd rather they debut on their own, but it would be a easy way to introduce their act to the main roster crowd.

I'm interested to see if Almas gets the promotion and if so Vega has to be with him.


----------



## Reil

Someone suggested for the Duo to debut, attack Charlotte, then Carmella cashes in. Next week have Asuka get drafted to Smackdown (there is also speculation she'll be appearing tonight, but we'll see. She is still in NOLA as of this time, however), and then spin it off into two seperate feuds. 

Have Asuka go after Carmella and the title (and probably win it at Backlash), and have Charlotte deal with the Iconic Duo before they start feuding again before Summerslam (Asuka as the champ who has something to prove, and Charlotte who wants her title back and who everyone thinks will win it back.).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Give me Iconic Duo and Almas y Vega. Hope the crowd brings it more than they did last night.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

love to see the iconic duo debut tonight its way past time for them to debut on the main roster.


----------



## Mango13

THE MAN said:


> Give me Iconic Duo and Almas y Vega. Hope the crowd brings it more than they did last night.


Yeah the crowd was kinda weak compared to most post mania crowds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mango13 said:


> Yeah the crowd was kinda weak compared to most post mania crowds.




If Bryan can't get a great reaction then I'll be stunned.


----------



## Dolorian

Tuning in to see The Queen celebrate her victory and whatever she'll do next...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

First SD in a month and might be my last SD if









goes to Raw.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The thing with Almas potentially debuting tonight is how on earth do they do it?

WWE Title scene seems a Styles vs Nakamura lock in.
US Title maybe but it wouldn't be a one on one with Jinder.
Or he beats someone like Tye Dillinger in the most underwhelming start possible.

Personally if Cena isn't taking a break, then Almas vs Cena at Backlash with Almas going over would be great.


----------



## sailord

Any bets on what nxt call up Will Ziggler put over since they seem to really like having him lose to call ups


----------



## TD Stinger

1 more, totally not gonna happen prediction:

Neville will return tonight to be apart of the Smackdown brand.


----------



## Zuckerhut83

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> love to see the iconic duo debut tonight its way past time for them to debut on the main roster.


They not have time for the current SD Womens Division. 2 More makes it even worse.


----------



## bradatar

Alright_Mate said:


> The thing with Almas potentially debuting tonight is how on earth do they do it?
> 
> WWE Title scene seems a Styles vs Nakamura lock in.
> US Title maybe but it wouldn't be a one on one with Jinder.
> Or he beats someone like Tye Dillinger in the most underwhelming start possible.
> 
> Personally if Cena isn't taking a break, then Almas vs Cena at Backlash with Almas going over would be great.




I think he beats Jinder in his debut TBH. No idea why but that’s been my prediction all week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTB33b

Alright_Mate said:


> The thing with Almas potentially debuting tonight is how on earth do they do it?
> 
> WWE Title scene seems a Styles vs Nakamura lock in.
> US Title maybe but it wouldn't be a one on one with Jinder.
> Or he beats someone like Tye Dillinger in the most underwhelming start possible.
> 
> Personally if Cena isn't taking a break, then Almas vs Cena at Backlash with Almas going over would be great.


Cena needs to go crawl under a Rock after what happened to him at WM. All that talk and he gets squashed by old man Taker who got squashed a year earlier by Roman. He couldn't even kickout of 1 tombstone piledriver which everyone at WM does atleast once.


----------



## BRITLAND

I wonder if Naomi will get to face Charlotte tonight for SD Women's Title as an award for her WM battle royal victory, then during the match when both are down, Carmella cashes in and wins the title, and the next week Charlotte is traded to RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will AJ Styles respond to Shinsuke Nakamura assaulting him at WM 34 he retained the WWE title?
- Will Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon celebrate for removing Steenerico from the blue brand for good?
- Will Charlotte Flair celebrate for ending Asuka's streak on the grand stage?
- Will Carmella cash in her MITB contract tonight?
- Will the Usos get their rematch for the tag titles since they were never pinned by the Bludgeon Brothers?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Reil

For what its worth, the Smoothie King website is advertising this for tonight:



Spoiler: Potential SD spoiler



Charlotte Flair vs Carmella for the Smackdown Women's Championship, which leads me to believe its possible/likely Carmella cashes in tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Nevermind lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Screw Shane for kicking of SDL tonight. Major announcement? Probably the appointing of a new GM.


----------



## Mango13

Both shows this week starting off with the McMahons zzzz


----------



## Mox Girl

We just saw Becky Lynch vs Ruby Riott before SD, Becky wore her ass bearing outfit :lol


----------



## Mainboy

I want Peyton showing up tonight :homer


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> We just saw Becky Lynch vs Ruby Riott before SD, Becky wore her ass bearing outfit :lol


You still there? Take a lot of pics if Peyton debuts :grin2:


----------



## Himiko

Since Asuka wasn’t on Raw last night, maybe she’ll turn up tonight on Smackdown to try and avenge her loss at WM


----------



## Mox Girl

Mordecay said:


> You still there? Take a lot of pics if Peyton debuts :grin2:


Yup I’m second row TV side tonight! And I will if she does


----------



## JC00

Becky was in a dark match? doubt she'll be appearing tonight


----------



## Mango13

This is the first time I've watched SDL in like a month and a half....Hope it's good and hope we get some good call ups.


----------



## 20083

Starting with Shane yawn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Don't let me down crowd. :fingerscrossed


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope Smackdown is good tonight! I have had food poisoning today, so a good Smackdown would cheer me up.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown gotta large task to beat RAW this week.


----------



## 20083

:lol Crowd sure does love applauding itself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Please chant FUCK YOU SHANE!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Wrap it up Shane.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, time to know if my girl is screwed (is on SD, with Road Dogg booking) or really screwed (she stays on NXT for a while more).


----------



## Himiko

Ehhh thank you Shane? Thank you for what???


----------



## Mainboy

:homer


----------



## Mango13

Paige as SDL General Manager :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Paige the new Smackdown GM.


----------



## 20083

Ahhh, to hear the words 'full-time in-ring WWE superstar' about Bryan :')

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## the_hound

what zeee fuck


----------



## TD Stinger

Called it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Are they going to run with a Shane is jealous of Bryan angle?


----------



## CoverD

Shane, every goddamn person in that arena knows what happened on Sunday.

GET TO THE POINT!


----------



## Trophies

Looks like Paige is sticking around :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wowwwwww.


----------



## wkc_23

The best Paige has looked in a while. Congrats on her becoming the new Smackdown GM.


----------



## I am the Storm

Happy for Paige.


----------



## the_hound

shes on the same show as woods.............oh my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:focus :focus :focus

Good for Paige.


----------



## Buhalovski

Oh god, no....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Paige and Xavier reunited


----------



## Himiko

YES!!!! Paige! Delighted! I KNEW it!


----------



## RapShepard

SmackDown live GM is WWE's answer to workers comp


----------



## Roxinius

Good on wwe keeping her around I think she'll do fine in this position


----------



## Joseph92

I was hoping Jeff Jarrett would be the GM.


----------



## Mango13

I am the Storm said:


> Happy for Paige.


Really glad they found something for her to do that allows her to stick around.


----------



## 20083

Woah, definitely wasn't expected that.


----------



## DrewHLMW

paige as GM should be interesting


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, Cathy Kelley spoiled this on Twitter a couple of seconds before it aired


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Certainly didn't see that coming.


----------



## looper007

They need to get their money's worth out of Paige while she's still under contract and this should fit her perfectly really, I like her to be a heelish GM though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Interesting choice. Her voice is rather annoying to listen to already.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Great! Getting to be the Smackdown GM gives you the power to recover from your injuries!

I'm a piece of shit...


----------



## Best Bout Machine

So Alberto Del Rio will be coming to SDL?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Joseph92 said:


> I was hoping Jeff Jarrett would be the GM.


That makes 1 person.


----------



## Himiko

“Ommm baaaaaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaccckkkk”


----------



## GCA-FF

Well that's good...replacing Bryan with Paige as SD Live GM.


----------



## Chris22

Paige is definitely an interesting choice for a GM!


----------



## The XL 2

I'm very happy for Paige. It's cool that she's going to stick around.


----------



## BRITLAND

Paige was a bit of a surprise, but I'll give her a chance as GM.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

For all the shit-talking people do on Paige, 98.9% of you troglodytes would be lucky if she even looked in your direction. That woman is stacked like IHOP


----------



## Abisial

I'm happy for Page, but her voice is really jarring to listen to for an extended amount of time.


----------



## CoverD

Come oooooon Sanity...


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan/AJ :mark :mark :mark


----------



## 20083

Damn, crowd loves Paige!


----------



## Mango13

Bryan vs Styles? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

AJ v Bryan


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT.

:trips8


----------



## the_hound

styles vs the american dragon HOLY SHIT


----------



## cavs25

That match is sooo gonna get interrupted by Nak
Fuckery inbound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok

AJ vs. D.Bry?! :mark


----------



## Prayer Police

Paige and Xaiver Woods on the same brand!!!?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I told you all that there would be a female General Manger and it is the Diva of Tomorrow, Paige!!! Congratulations queen, you are going to be a great GM.*_


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

haha and people thought we'd be waiting till Mania 35 :kobe9


----------



## Roxinius

I'm as hard as a diamond in an ice storm right now


----------



## wkc_23

I can't believe this match is happening on Smackdown. That's a match I've been wanting to see since AJ debuted at the Rumble.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

On Free TV? :wow


----------



## GCA-FF

Great match to end the night...YES!


----------



## Mainboy

cavs25 said:


> That match is sooo gonna get interrupted by Nak
> Fuckery inbound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AJ v Bryan v Nakamura triple threat at backlash :sodone


----------



## Bryan Jericho

AJ/Bryan not saved for a PPV?! Oh well, Im pumped!!!!!


----------



## Lethal Evans

STYLES V BRYAN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

Dat Rusev love.:banderas

AJ vs Bryan...already? Sorry, way too early for me. That should be the SummerSlam main event at the earliest, not on a random Smackdown, IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:bryan Nak interferes leading to a 3 way maybe culminating at Summerslam.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY F*CKING SHIT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wasting this match on TV, I expect Nakamura to intervene though.


----------



## safc-scotty

Oh fuck off with this 'they cheer who they normally boo' speech man :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Way to give that match away for free :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

They aren't really going to give Bryan and Styles away just like that? Are they?


----------



## Jedah

I said SD looked better than Raw after Mania. Between a potential cash in and Andrade's likely debut, I had enough interest to take a look.

Bryan vs. Styles tonight? Sold. :mark


----------



## Empress

Bryan vs Styles is a dream match. Surprised WWE is giving it away so soon but I'm not complaining.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow, Rusev was the first name the fans wanted, even over AJ. 

Of course them doing Bryan/AJ tonight is stupid long term... but it's going to be freaking sweet and the crowd is going to be insane for it.


----------



## Chris90

Damn that's a hell of a match for smackdown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wrestling is getting good again.

:drose


----------



## DrewHLMW

do not give away danile bryan vs aj on free tv lol


----------



## Trophies

Bryan vs AJ...oh man. Hopefully that doesn't mean Bryan is going to RAW.


----------



## wkc_23

cavs25 said:


> That match is sooo gonna get interrupted by Nak
> Fuckery inbound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course. Neither man can really take the fall. I'm just glad we'll get an exchange between the 2 :mark :mark :mark :banderas


----------



## Dextro

It'll be broken up by Nakamura. No way they're going to give it time outside of a PPV, and I don't blame them


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ vs. Bryan? Tonight? Fuck me!

Although, makes me think won't be on the same show for long.


----------



## Chris22

AJ/Bryan already?! Has to be spoiled by Nakamura interference.


----------



## Leather Rebel

This have 140% chances of ending in a DQ.


----------



## Prayer Police

Usos should have a rematch clause


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan Jericho said:


> AJ/Bryan not saved for a PPV?! Oh well, Im pumped!!!!!


It should be saved but WWE has long forgotten how to build things properly.


----------



## Himiko

Hands up if you’d let Corey Graves ride you like a bull ?


----------



## 20083

"Sometimes they cheer who they normally boo
Sometimes they boo who they normally cheer"

Don't worry, Corey, it won't happen tonight as long as a certain big dog doesn't show up :lol


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Again SD live throwing away a big ppv match for free on a normal episode


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Naka will definitely interfere to get him HUGE heat.


----------



## Mordecay

Shut the fuck up Corey, I hate that company line


----------



## Headliner

Why give this away on SD? Regardless of Nakamura interference.:no:


----------



## looper007

Mainboy said:


> AJ v Bryan v Nakamura triple threat at backlash :sodone


Bryan been in that match would definitely help for sure, you can have Bryan chase it after Naka wins and win it at Summerslam.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## The High King

brian against AJ will be a wwe fuckery bout.
No way they are giving this out on a smackdown weekly episode without some shenanigans


----------



## Magicman38

This is a Public Service Announcement! The after Wrestlemania crowds do not behave the way we want them to! Please do not try this when you go to a WWE show!


----------



## Kratosx23

Wow, they're sending Bryan to Raw. I'm shocked. Roman is fucked.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

So excited to have Paige as General Manager!


----------



## MrJT

Bryan coming over to the A Brand confirmed!


----------



## looper007

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Naka will definitely interfere to get him HUGE heat.


Naka beating on two fan favourites will get you some heat, Smackdown could get very interesting.


----------



## DrewHLMW

they're really gonna give away AJ vs. Bryan on smackdown live they cantw ait till summerlsma? this really should be wrestlemania 35s main event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Honestly given Bryan's inactivity, he should lose. I want him to build up to full power gradually.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

They really impatient when it comes to big matches. Cena vs Balor/Braun/Reigns, Styles vs Orton, Sasha vs Bayley in recent memory. Those are easily big PPV matches but they just shelling them out man. I’m gonna enjoy the hell out of the main event tonight but still leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

THE MAN said:


> It should be saved but WWE has long forgotten how to build things properly.


Sad but true. Would mean more if built up properly, but its still gonna be awesome


----------



## 20083

Guys, come on, they're not 'wasting' anything

Nakamura fuckery will be aplenty, the match won't be a 'real' match

The first 'real' Bryan v AJ match we get has to be built better than this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wait, why do people think Bryan is going to Raw?


----------



## wkc_23

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, they're sending Bryan to Raw. I'm shocked. Roman is fucked.


Either this is the reason why they're giving away Bryan/AJ on Smackdown or Nakamara will interfere towards the end. One of the two.


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Is it possible DB goes to Raw at the shakeup?


----------



## Hawkke

Glad for Paige! I'm hoping things go well for her there, let's hope they don't pull AJ GM 2.0...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Bryan vs A.J. The real dream match is on Smackdown. The fake dream match was on Wrestlemania.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't think it really matters that they're giving it a way for free. When it comes to these workrate "dream matches" there's never a story anyway. Just enjoy it


----------



## Kratosx23

wkc_23 said:


> Either this is the reason why they're giving away Bryan/AJ on Smackdown or Nakamara will interfere towards the end. One of the two.


Both.

Bryan vs AJ at WrestleMania 35. 

I'm just stunned they're sacrificing Roman at the altar.


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YEAH PAIGE MY GIRLLLLLLLL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Trophies said:


> Bryan vs AJ...oh man. Hopefully that doesn't mean Bryan is going to RAW.


I think it does.


----------



## TD Stinger

New Day win. Usos go to Raw next week, along with Naomi obviously.


----------



## sailord

this could mean aj might end up on raw maybe. backlash if we got aj vs nak vs db i would be happy


----------



## RubberbandGoat

So he’s full time. Wow. Guess that 60 matches a year thing he changed his mind on. Bryan’s back every week now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Usos are probably headed to RAW which I am fine with. Anything to revitalize the tag division that Braun and Nicholas buried.


----------



## Kratosx23

Paige as the GM.....ughh. The promos on this show are gonna be painful.


----------



## Hawkke

Wow, last time I heard that routine it was 2 time champs.. Things go fast on Smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23

Sanity has to debut here.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Trophies said:


> Bryan vs AJ...oh man. Hopefully that doesn't mean Bryan is going to RAW.


I think Styles goes to Raw before DB.


----------



## Alright_Mate

At least Smackdown is back to being the A show though, it's shit all over Raw for the past month.


----------



## Abisial

Xaiver and Big E both better be World Champions before they retire.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

So if Bryan gets drafted to Raw, guess they might turn Roman heel. Because why else would they risk that?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I dont think Bryan would get sent to RAW. They don't want that nightmare with him there if they still wanna push Roman. lol


----------



## Himiko

THE MAN said:


> Usos are probably headed to RAW which I am fine with. Anything to revitalize the tag division that Braun and Nicholas buried.




Raw is like a death sentence for a lot of Smackdown superstars


----------



## 20083

Why is everyone thinking Bryan moves to RAW?
Serious question ^


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just got in from work, very pleased with the developments thus far.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Wait, why do people think Bryan is going to Raw?


My assumption is that Bryan is the biggest full time star in the company not named Rousey and that means he has to be on the A show.


----------



## DrewHLMW

why do we need a number #1 contender match? the uso's have a rematch clause? this makes no sense


----------



## RamPaige

I hate Xavier Wood's shoes.


----------



## Mango13

I really wish they would shut the fuck up about this Saudi Arabia show.


----------



## Himiko

Usos vs New Day for the billionth time. Woo


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983859376346693632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983859920922542080


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Himiko said:


> Raw is like a death sentence for a lot of Smackdown superstars


I think the Usps are the best thing going in WWE, so they would survive and thrive there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Katie McGrath said:


> My assumption is that Bryan is the biggest full time star in the company not named Rousey and that means he has to be on the A show.


I don't think they want to reignite the Bryan/Reigns thing again, though. Guess we'll see.

Hope Bryan stays and Seth gets traded. AJ, Bryan, and Seth on the same show. I wouldn't watch Raw again for awhile.


----------



## wkc_23

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Both.
> 
> Bryan vs AJ at WrestleMania 35.
> 
> I'm just stunned they're sacrificing Roman at the altar.


Yeah, Roman was already fucked before, but will supremely fucked if Bryan does end up going to RAW.

Makes no sense on Vince's part if he wants Roman to be the "face" of the company.


----------



## Mordecay

While I love Paige, in case they get called up, I was really looking forward in seeing the DB/Iconic interactions, Billie and Peyton annoying the fuck out of Bryan would have been hilarious.


----------



## Mox Girl

One of the New Day’s pancakes landed right next to us :lol At Mania, one of them hit me in the head hahaha.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Paige forcing the Uso's to earn their automatic rematch is cold.... just cold


Angle likes Reigns so much he gives him a rematch for failing to win the title. That's a bro. [/kayfabe]*


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Midnight Rocker said:


> Why is everyone thinking Bryan moves to RAW?
> Serious question ^


My thinking is a guy as over as DB they want on the "A" show.


----------



## Joseph92

Himiko said:


> Raw is like a death sentence for a lot of Smackdown superstars


Heath Slater and Rhyno are good examples of this. They were tag team champs on SD, went to Raw and are now jobbers.


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> One of the New Day’s pancakes landed right next to us :lol At Mania, one of them hit me in the head hahaha.


Please tell me you didn't eat it.


----------



## Trophies

When Xavier and Paige have a backstage segment...:lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Omg what if they decide to make it a title match and DB wins the title? lol


----------



## 20083

Woah, we get to watch matches during commercial breaks now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I want Bryan to stay here. Send AJ to RAW if necessary. It wouldn't sit right with me if they put the title on him already. If I had my druthers, both AJ and Bryan remain on SDL.


----------



## Pronk255

King Jesus said:


> For all the shit-talking people do on Paige, 98.9% of you troglodytes would be lucky if she even looked in your direction. That woman is stacked like IHOP


she looks like she bought homer simpson's make up gun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gId2HsHvSgs


----------



## Himiko

Joseph92 said:


> Heath Slater and Rhyno are good examples of this. They were tag team champs on SD, went to Raw and are now jobbers.




And Bray Wyatt was WWE champion on Smackdown


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> One of the New Day’s pancakes landed right next to us :lol At Mania, one of them hit me in the head hahaha.


Eat it :grin2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Usos rocking color on their gear instead of simply going black and white = Return of the face paint and Siva Tau confirmed. :troll


----------



## finalnight

The crowd must be absolutely exhausted.


----------



## wkc_23

A good match per usual from The Usos/New Day


----------



## BRITLAND

Midnight Rocker said:


> Woah, we get to watch matches during commercial breaks now?


Only in America, I think.

Sky Sports in the UK doesn't show matches during ads unfortunately.


----------



## MOBELS

Himiko said:


> Raw is like a death sentence for a lot of Smackdown superstars


Uso's are WWE's #1 Tag Team in the companies opinion, there sending them over to save RAW's dead tag division, if anything them going there is a promotion for them.


----------



## Edynol

I'm so looking forward to DB vs AJ. Though I'm betting Nak is gonna get some major heat for interrupting it, which would be a good move imo.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm convinced they're gonna send Mandy and Sonya back to NXT.


----------



## wkc_23

Trophies said:


> When Xavier and Paige have a backstage segment...:lmao


----------



## Trophies

Usos/The Bar could have some great matches.


----------



## finalnight

Catching up on DVR, I love how the Smackdown GM position has become the rehab/disabled list roster spot, lol.


----------



## Himiko

Xavier looks a bit blubbery


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice to see Xavier showing off some hard-assed intensity.

Beautiful side slam / double knee backbreaker combo. :clap Would love to see that be used as an alternate finisher to the Midnight Hour.


----------



## 20083

Hope the Usos stay.

New Day can survive RAW with just their personalities and occasional segments, but the Usos have been thriving on SDL.


----------



## Abisial

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm convinced they're gonna send Mandy and Sonya back to NXT.


Sonya is great why would she go back to NXT and they also just put Mandy over Sasha, they're not going anywhere.


----------



## wkc_23

Good ass match.


----------



## Edynol

Trophies said:


> Usos/The Bar could have some great matches.


Didn't the Usos beat the Bar at Survivor Series?


----------



## Pronk255

what was the point of this match only to have the usos win? 

why weren't they entitled to a rematch?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ about to get his house foreclosed on by the Landlord of SDL. :bryan


----------



## Headliner

So is this it for New Day? Breakup?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Fuck. There goes Big E's chances of getting elevated to the main event this year


----------



## looper007

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm convinced they're gonna send Mandy and Sonya back to NXT.


No way especially with Mandy, she's the next big WWE project on the Women side of things. I could see Mandy staying on Raw and Sonya on Smackdown or whoever turns heel between Sasha and Bayley, takes them two as her back up.
But I don't see them going back to NXT.


----------



## 20083

Usooooo


----------



## Chris22

The Uso's are due a rematch anyways but it's good that they still won.


----------



## Jedah

I'm really eagerly awaiting Andrade showing up. :mark


----------



## 20083

Also, something to consider.

If the Usos do get drafted, how long until they start being booked as 'Roman's guys'


----------



## DrewHLMW

whyw ere the uso's no longer entitled to a rematch Corey? explain


----------



## wkc_23

I'm alright with the Usos/Harper & Rowan again. I like their matches.


----------



## Dolorian

Tuning in a bit late, what is this about Bryan moving to RAW? Did they announce it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bludgeon Brothers surely will retain. Good match by the Usos.


----------



## Himiko

Those tag titles look ridiculous around the Bludgeon Brothers’ waists


----------



## Mango13

Dolorian said:


> Tuning in a bit late, what is this about Bryan moving to RAW? Did they announce it?


Nah just people speculating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dolorian said:


> Tuning in a bit late, what is this about Bryan moving to RAW? Did they announce it?


It's not happening and was never mentioned on TV. For some reason, after they announced Styles vs Bryan for tonight's SD, a couple posters think that automatically means Bryan is being moved to Raw, even though it doesn't.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mango13 said:


> Please tell me you didn't eat it.


LOL of course not :lmao It fell on the floor and god only knows where it’s been!


----------



## stonecole7

Umm am I missing something I swear Shane stepped down as commissioner ? Anyone know why they haven’t addressed that ? Or are they pretending that never happend?


----------



## 20083

That AJ v Bryan graphic :sodone:


----------



## wkc_23

Hopefully they give AJ/Bryan a lot of time before Nakamara interferes.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Does Vince know we are getting AJ and Daniel for free??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not trying to make any sexual references, but Paige really sucked on the mic tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> It's not happening and was never mentioned on TV. For some reason, after they announced Styles vs Bryan for tonight's SD, a couple posters think that automatically means Bryan is being moved to Raw, even though it doesn't.


I see, thanks. So they are doing Styles vs Bryan on TV like that with no build or anything? Interesting, I guess Nakamura gets involved before the match gets going.


----------



## Vic Capri

Bryan vs Styles OMG

- Vic


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jedah said:


> I'm really eagerly awaiting Andrade showing up. :mark


Me too but I can see them wasting him by squashing someone like Dillinger.


----------



## finalnight

stonecole7 said:


> Umm am I missing something I swear Shane stepped down as commissioner ? Anyone know why they haven’t addressed that ? Or are they pretending that never happend?


He took a leave of absence, not resigned.


----------



## wkc_23

LOOK AT IT. LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL IT IS.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

wkc_23 said:


> Hopefully they give AJ/Bryan a lot of time before Nakamara interferes.


I wouldnt mind the opposite just so they could save more of this match for a bigger stage without giving too much away. Plus the constant ads will ruin it for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dolorian said:


> I see, thanks. So they are doing Styles vs Bryan on TV like that with no build or anything? Interesting, I guess Nakamura gets involved before the match gets going.


Yeah, they are. But yeah, Naka will interfere to, what one would think, massive heat and get his heel run really started.

Actually really good writing, tbh.

If Bryan, AJ, and Rollins are all on SD, I might die.

:trips8


----------



## Trophies

Edynol said:


> Didn't the Usos beat the Bar at Survivor Series?


Oh yeah. Forgot about that.


----------



## stonecole7

WHen the hell did Shane become commissioner again???????? Is this for real


----------



## Mox Girl

I’m happy to be in attendance for both Daniel’s return match in general and his first TV match in 3 years too!!


----------



## looper007

Alright_Mate said:


> Me too but I can see them wasting him by squashing someone like Dillinger.


You have to built him up and get him over as threat to a audience that probably don't know who he is. Then have him chase for the US Title and if he's over by the time he drops that go for a main title. But he has to squash a few jobbers first.


----------



## FrankenTodd

If I hear this Kid Rick song one more time I’m jumping out of the window.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083

Looking forward to see what kind of welcome Charlotte gets tonight


----------



## Jedah

Alright_Mate said:


> Me too but I can see them wasting him by squashing someone like Dillinger.


That was actually my thought too. But it's not bad. He doesn't need to do too much too soon.


----------



## DrewHLMW

Midnight Rocker said:


> Also, something to consider.
> 
> If the Usos do get drafted, how long until they start being booked as 'Roman's guys'




If WWE just bit the bullet with Roman they would make an awesome heel stable to go for the tag belts


----------



## wkc_23

God, just go away Natalya.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

wkc_23 said:


> LOOK AT IT. LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL IT IS.


How much better would it have looked with the Wrestlemania logo in the middle instead.


----------



## Mango13

I still can't believe they had Naomi win at Mania


----------



## stonecole7

What is this !!!!! Makes no sense


----------



## Trophies

Congrats you won a battle royal...here's a cookie.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

So will this show get 3 million viewers?? My guess is 3.1 for that main event hype


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gonna sound like a geek, but I'm mad that Naomi got a Mania moment better suited for Becky. Yes, I'm a geek. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Hopefully my baby Peyton interrupts this :book


----------



## 20083

wkc_23 said:


> LOOK AT IT. LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL IT IS.


Mr. TNA v Mr. ROH :lol

Can you imagine slipping into a coma ten years ago and waking up to see this episode first.


----------



## Alright_Mate

looper007 said:


> You have to built him up and get him over as threat to a audience that probably don't know who he is. Then have him chase for the US Title and if he's over by the time he drops that go for a main title. But he has to squash a few jobbers first.


He's one of the best though mate, an outstanding performer, on the level of Styles, Rollins etc...

Look how Owens debuted for example, Almas deserves something high class not a squash match which shows no direction.


----------



## Victor Chaos

So basically Naomi is gonna job to Natalya in this piss break match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I just turned on SDL.. forgot it was on... what I miss yo?


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan Jericho said:


> How much better would it have looked with the Wrestlemania logo in the middle instead.


Loads better. They need an actually match at WM35. No fuckery, just a straight up 30 min 1 on 1.


----------



## Demoslasher

Great match, perfectly timed!!! I honestly needed to take a shit...


----------



## Chris22

Totally forgot Naomi won the battle royal, either her or Natalya is definitely going to RAW next week.


----------



## Mordecay

I really don't care about this match


----------



## Mango13

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I just turned on SDL.. forgot it was on... what I miss yo?


Paige as the new GM
Uso's vs The New Day
Bryan vs AJ tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RubberbandGoat said:


> So will this show get 3 million viewers?? My guess is 3.1 for that main event hype


I don't think it will. Tuesday nights at 8:00pm is killer with Roseanne and NCIS.


----------



## safc-scotty

I'm not sure if there's a match I want to see less than Naomi vs Natalya... I don't even dislike either woman (although Natalya is annoying af) but I just have 0 interest in this unless there is some debut scheduled to interrupt the match.


----------



## looper007

Alright_Mate said:


> He's one of the best though mate, an outstanding performer, on the level of Styles, Rollins etc...
> 
> Look how Owens debuted for example, Almas deserves something high class not a squash match which shows no direction.


Not denying his quality at all. That's what I would do, his talent will over time win over the crowd. Needs to pay his dues first like Bryan did, Angle did etc. Not everyone is going to get the big star treatment, maybe he will though. Let's wait and see, are we even sure he be going to the main roster yet.


----------



## wkc_23

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Hopefully my baby Peyton interrupts this :book


Is it me or is her beat to her theme song really catchy...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

They're already cooling off the crowd with this match. If ever there should have been a 3 minute womens match it would be this one.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I thought Hogan going to be the GM

Did they change there mind?


----------



## 20083

What's that chant?


----------



## Mordecay

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or is her beat to her theme song really catchy...


Her theme is like her character, it's annoying at first but ends up growing on you :grin2:


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or is her beat to her theme song really catchy...


I hated her theme at first, but it's grown on me quite a bit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

The crowd is saving their energy for the dueling chants in the main event. I’m glad I’m recording that epic moment


----------



## Kabraxal

Man... can this match end? Can’t stand Naomi.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mango13 said:


> Paige as the new GM
> Uso's vs The New Day
> Bryan vs AJ tonight


Wait.....WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!

That's insane!


----------



## Jedah

Can we just get Nikki Cross out here to tear this shit up?


----------



## 20083

These 10-second chant wars :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Natalya vs Naomia...boring. Perhaps the two least interesting women on the roster.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe they had Naomi win at Mania


I can because it's a nothing Battle Royal. Anyone could've won.

The unbelieveable thing is Naomi winning at Wrestlemania last year. Of all the people that they wanted to give a win in their home town they gave it to Naomi. They wouldn't even do this for A.J. Styles or Charlotte.


----------



## Kabraxal

You still suck Naomi. Go away.


----------



## the_hound

anybody showed up yet?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Surprised they beat Natalya. Over the last 12 months the person to beat Natalya was Charlotte and Asuka. Outside of that she has been mostly protected.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ha ha match lived up to the hype lmfao Tom Phillips


----------



## 20083

Naomi just kissed both falopian tubes in the trophy :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

What was the point of that match?

Peyton and Billie should've come and smashed that trophy up :lol


----------



## Dolorian

So Natalya to RAW then?


----------



## the_hound

lol nakamura


----------



## Mordecay

Well, if they don't appear in the Charlotte segment I think that's it


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO Shinsuke!!!! 

LUV IT!!!


----------



## Roxinius

"Sorry no speak engrish" xD


----------



## wkc_23

The crowd is crackling at Nakamara :ti


----------



## Mango13

the_hound said:


> anybody showed up yet?


Nope


----------



## finalnight

HAHA, Super Troll Nakamura.


----------



## Kabraxal

Heel Nak is fucking gold!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Naka pulled a Sammy Sosa.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner

:lmao 

Heel Nakamura is going to be flames.:done


----------



## safc-scotty

Nakamura as a heel could be gold :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Is it bad I really laughed at that? I can never tell anymore.


----------



## Demoslasher

YES!!! That was great


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Yeah lets not interview him anymore please.


----------



## 20083

:lmao

Okay, heel Shinsuke is a fucking dick. I like this! :lol


----------



## Trophies

Yo Nakamura... :lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare

Cash in time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:maury

Naka bout to take off


----------



## Ace

Sorry, no speak english :sodone


----------



## artenbauer

Proper LOL at Nakamura there


----------



## AngryConsumer

SWAGSUKE! :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

LOL Shin


----------



## Lok

:lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

Legit the first time I enjoyed something Nakamura did.:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nak! :lmao :sodone


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Nakamura :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

So no debuts tonight? Wtf


----------



## Paladine

Sorry, No speak English!

GOLD!


----------



## Jedah

Troll Nakamura is way better.

Ugh, a US title triple threat. I'm honestly sorry I watched this so far. If I didn't know that Bryan and AJ would be main eventing I'd be gone.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:nak: "Shorry. No speak Engrish."

Nice to see heel Swagsuke already getting off to a good start. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Troll Nakamura :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Every time I hear the word Backlash it just makes me think of Joey Styles freaking out on RAW and being like "i'm not good enough to call Backlash?"


----------



## Stinger Fan

Loved Nakamura's segment. He sounded good here and was made to look better. Less is more with Nakamura and I hope they continue having these smaller segments that hides his weakness of talking. He doesn't need to be involved in 10+ minute talk fests. Kudos to whomever wrote that segment


----------



## Amber B

That's it. Everyone can go home now. The show is over. Nakamura stole the show.
:sodone


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok so why all of a sudden do the former champions have to earn a number 1 contender spot? They get a mandatory rematch, yet The Usos had to earn their shot, now Orton has to as well?


----------



## #HEELFACE

Shinsuke crazy as fuck for that lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah lets not interview him anymore please.


Booooooooooooo! :laugh:


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Nakamura already better as a heel.


----------



## DrewHLMW

that was bloody brilliant from nakamura there lol


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen :mark

Looking amazing.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Nak should interfere to big time heat but then have a faceoff with Bryan to a huge ovation


----------



## GCA-FF

Heels aren't suppose to be cheered, dammit. :vince3


----------



## 20083

What kind of heel was Nak outside WWE?
I mean, was he good as a heel? Chickenshit heel, or a brutal strong-style killer?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

WHY

CAN'T BABYFACES

HAVE

PERSONALITY


He we go Nak


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte looks hotter in gold.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, the moment of truth: Is Iconic getting called up or not?


----------



## Chris22

LOL! @ Nakamura!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Keep it 100 Naka haters!

Don't be hoppin' on his spring roll now...


----------



## the_hound

heh and some clown mentioned the other day on here that naka has no charisma


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Midnight Rocker said:


> What kind of heel was Nak outside WWE?
> I mean, was he good as a heel? Chickenshit heel, or a brutal strong-style killer?


There aren't really chickenshit heels in Japan cuz of the emphasis on competition/workrate. He was an eccentric asshole who knocked brains out with that knee


----------



## 20083

No debuts/returns/call-ups tonight?


----------



## just_one

Iconic duo next?


----------



## looper007

Midnight Rocker said:


> What kind of heel was Nak outside WWE?
> I mean, was he good as a heel? Chickenshit heel, or a brutal strong-style killer?


Brutal strong style Killer, he was at his best doing a heel and just end up been loved by the crowd.


----------



## Mango13

just_one said:


> Iconic duo next?


Please!


----------



## wkc_23

.


----------



## Mox Girl

The dark match is gonna be Nakamura vs Ziggler. Which is the same match we got last year for it :lol


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983870435497467904
*"The art of deception."*


----------



## 20083

Gotta be a debut/return/NXT call-up here


----------



## Alright_Mate

wkc_23 said:


> .


Then Carmella runs down and cashes in.


----------



## wkc_23

Peyton & Billie come out to beatdown Charlotte and Carmella cash's in.


----------



## looper007

just_one said:


> Iconic duo next?


Help Carmella cash in and end up been her entourage, could help her get heel heat and them TV time and make her winning matches more believable. I be all for it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Shinsuke Naka-bitch face is my spirit animal.


----------



## Chris22

I need Billie Kay's music to hit please, I just don't like Peyton's music.....


----------



## Demoslasher

Soooo....wtf is this smackdown even doing? Raw was legit with returning stars, call ups, epic moments galore....tonight has been zero fucks given


----------



## Dolorian

Re-watching Ronda's match after the show. That was tons of fun.


----------



## Mainboy

:homer 

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ASUKA'S promos > Charlotte's.


----------



## Alright_Mate

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS ABOUT FUCKING TIME.


----------



## the_hound

THE ICONICS


----------



## 20083

King Jesus said:


> There aren't really chickenshit heels in Japan cuz of the emphasis on competition/workrate. He was an eccentric asshole who knocked brains out with that knee


Wow, that's interesting about the lack of chickenshit heels in Japan. Never thought about it. Thanks, dude!


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: fuck yes


----------



## SAMCRO

YES! Bout damn time.


----------



## Jedah

Iconic finally with the call up.


----------



## Joseph92

I think Nak will be just fine as a heel, but will he keep his current entrance theme? To me that doesn't seem like a heel entrance.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Hey yo, @Mordecay . Your waifu is finally here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OK, let's see what all the talk is about these two...


----------



## Trophies

Oop. Here they are.


----------



## Kabraxal

Sweet. Nice to see em get the call finally.


----------



## TD Stinger

So is @Mordecay still breathing or nah?


----------



## finalnight

Mordecay said:


> Well, if they don't appear in the Charlotte segment I think that's it


Ha, its the hot chick I keep seeing in your signature!


----------



## Chris22

Yaaaaaass!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

Iconic Duo!!!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Finally kada


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

MY BABY :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :book


----------



## AngryConsumer

YES! YES! YES! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083

Woah, straight to the title picture, huh?


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Joseph92 said:


> I think Nak will be just fine as a heel, but will he keep his current entrance theme? To me that doesn't seem like a heel entrance.


no way should they ever even consider changing his theme...one of the GOAT entrance music.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Peyton's new TITS.

:trips8


----------



## Buhalovski

Wrong song... :/


----------



## Mordecay

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cavs25

The good ole Layla/Mccool shtick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

Oh dear god their voices are annoying...they sound like fucking Harley Quinn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Iconic Duo :fuckyeah


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Billie Kay looks like Maryse when she dressed up like Nikki Bella.


----------



## Dolorian

Iconic Duo called up, nice.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Carmella time.


----------



## 20083

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh man these two are fantastically annoying.


----------



## Mango13

Iconic Chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## BRITLAND

Called it.


----------



## Abisial

For some reason their voices sound 100x more annoying in an Arena.


----------



## Mainboy

Mordecay said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark:


----------



## PraXitude

lol they both got implants while they were on injury leave


----------



## Joseph92

Auska comes out and makes the save?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Those Aussoes make me want to go Down Under. :curry2


----------



## Mango13

Now to have Carmella come out and cash in


----------



## Himiko

How many frogs are in Billie and Peyton’s throats?!


----------



## Lok

Iconis in the house!!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Great, great promo. Already two of the best on the roster

I know Peyton gets a lot of the love but Billie Kay looks a lot like an ex of mine. Always been my favorite


----------



## 20083

Sooo, the Iconic Duo = Australian (? I think) LayCool?

That's actually pretty great, they were great heels at a horrible time for women's wrestling 

Are these two good in the ring?


----------



## Abisial

Fuck Charlotte's leg landed all fucked up and she audibly yelled "Shit!"


----------



## AngryConsumer

wkc_23 said:


>


:homer :homer


----------



## DrewHLMW

our first call ups have arrived


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Please cash in.


----------



## BRITLAND

They should use Peyton Royce's theme as its more annoying.


----------



## finalnight

Cash in time I guess.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Iconic Duo :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Peyton Royce looks fucking phenomenal.


----------



## Chris22

Loving this debut!!! Billie's music is the best, I totally mark out for from the first beat!!


----------



## safc-scotty

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sooo, the Iconic Duo = Australian (? I think) LayCool?
> 
> That's actually pretty great, they were great heels at a horrible time for women's wrestling
> 
> Are these two good in the ring?


Peyton is, Billie less so...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jesus, that robe made Charlotte look like a sexy cosplay version of Big Bird. :hayden3

Yo @Mordecay , will your bae be shortening her trunks from granny panties to hot pants anytime soon?


----------



## Himiko

Are they considered good promo-ers? Because they sound like brain dead bimbos. Unless that’s what they’re going for?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I have never loved Billie and Peyton more than I do now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Iconic Duo aren't that attractive.

Most of the women already on the main roster are hotter than them, imho.


----------



## Jedah

Iconic is doing great right now. Much better than the Riott Squad did.


----------



## DrewHLMW

Kick her ass Icons lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Moonwalk your way on out here, girl.


----------



## BRITLAND

Que Carmella cash in...


----------



## 20083

This has gotta be the perfect time for Carmella to cash-in, huh?


----------



## Joseph92

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sooo, the Iconic Duo = Australian (? I think) LayCool?
> 
> That's actually pretty great, they were great heels at a horrible time for women's wrestling
> 
> Are these two good in the ring?


Wasn't LayCool (Layla) British?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Peyton and Billy are so hot.

:trips8


----------



## finalnight

Ok, over these two already. Just awaiting their inevitable nude leaks.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Damn. Crowd went quiet with that powerbomb. Charlotte getting fucked up kada


----------



## PraXitude

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The Iconic Duo aren't that attractive.
> 
> Most of the women already on the main roster are hotter than them, imho.


They're hot and then there's the accents. mmmm


----------



## Himiko

If they have Carmella cash in, that’ll shit all over Charlotte’s win against Asuka


----------



## Heel To Face

they both look like they got new tits


----------



## Hawkke

10 bucks says they attack her.

Or not :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Yes!

DO IT MELLA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Nooooooooooo!! Becky get out there and cause a DQ!!!!


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark: holy fuck if she wins this is the best SDL ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HERE WE GO.


----------



## Joseph92

Sure took her long enough to get to the ring!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chioda :lol


----------



## Trophies

Here we gooo


----------



## Amber B

Peyton's gonna be a star.

Watch Carmella lose :lmao


----------



## Himiko

Heel To Face said:


> they both look like they got new tits




I heard Peyton recently got a boob job


----------



## Prayer Police

The ref always have to make doubly sure they want to cash in


----------



## Chris22

Carmella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO-

Gotta be honest and say that Carmella is annoying now.

Whether she wins or loses, just cash in and get this shit over with.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

'Mella actually won. :mase

And now poor Cass is the only member of Team SAWFT to be have never held a title. :lol


----------



## PraXitude

Heel To Face said:


> they both look like they got new tits


They definitely did. My buddy just txt me the same thing haha


----------



## Mainboy

That pop :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Getcha some, 'Mella! :mark:


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Cash it in you fucking moron. What the fuck did the ref have a stroke?


----------



## SavoySuit

well then.


----------



## wkc_23

Called it. But that was great writing.


----------



## finalnight

God that was so fucking stupid. Got a high pitched moron as champ.


----------



## Heel To Face

That backstage interview with Nakamura is the best thing he has done since being called up to the main roster


----------



## cavs25

Ended Asuka's streak for this shit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083

Carmella please STFU :lol


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Yup in one hour SDL has destroyed RAW this week.


----------



## Alright_Mate

She won with a botched kick...typical :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That damn ref was subjective as hell!

What a Charlotte mark he is!

LMFAO


----------



## Kabraxal

That ref fucked it up bad.... disrupted the moment. Nice for Carnella.


----------



## Lok

NEW CHAMP! :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Jobber as the Womens champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW.

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Welp


----------



## -XERO-

*STOP SCREAMING!!!*


----------



## Stinger Fan

Himiko said:


> If they have Carmella cash in, that’ll shit all over Charlotte’s win against Asuka


Not really. She was viciously assaulted by 2 women and was cashed in on by an opportunist heel. Charlotte didn't really "lose" the belt.


----------



## DrewHLMW

Cash in XD


----------



## I am the Storm

The former New England Patriot cheerleader is the champ!:mark:


----------



## bradatar

I’m dying because I called every step to that cash in Hahahahahahahahaha I knew it’d be iconic too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Laughing my ass off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

New champ!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Like Iconic said, they'd make that title disappear from Charlotte's shoulders. kada


----------



## artenbauer

WTF was the ref doing? He took longer to cash it in than Carmella did.


----------



## PraXitude

I like Carmella, but after the match with Asuka... I dunno seems like shit timing.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

RIP Asuka.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Charlotte's reign of terror is over!!!!!:mark


----------



## finalnight

Charlotte was dumb for standing up as well, can't start the match if the opponent isn't standing. And holy shit Corey Graves is so fucking obnoxious.


----------



## GCA-FF

Damn they are really hot for her...and Graves telling Byron to shut up. :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wow. Carmella? Yeah I give it by backlash and she loses


----------



## Dolorian

Why is the ref acting so confused when somebody is cashing in that is so stupid.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

f a b u l o u s


----------



## Joseph92

Does this mean Flair is going back to Raw?


----------



## Chris22

Chioda took too long, he looked like an idiot! Carmella the new champ though!


----------



## SavoySuit

total botch on the kick though.


----------



## Himiko

JUST when the SD women’s championship started to finally gain some legitimacy, they give it to the talentless shrieky bimbo. Great [emoji849]


----------



## Buhalovski

MELLA IS MONEY! The Iconic duo are awesome!  Fuck that womens revolution.


----------



## Mordecay

I am so proud now roud


----------



## Amber B

Her fusions are killing me.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Queen got her very own Red Wedding tonight :kobe9


----------



## finalnight

Kabraxal said:


> That ref fucked it up bad.... disrupted the moment. Nice for Carnella.


Actually he did it perfect, match can't start until the opponent is on their feet.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

And Carmella going to lose it next week


----------



## RapShepard

Jesus that ref was annoying lol


----------



## bradatar

I’m fucking loving how dumb this is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen back to RAW :mark


----------



## Hawkke

Oh yes, there's to everyone who bitched she brought her own ref the other day. :lol


----------



## looper007

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wow. Carmella? Yeah I give it by backlash and she loses


wouldn't be so sure, wouldn't surprise me if they go for a big run with her and have the Duo back her up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*SHE DID THE THING*


----------



## BRITLAND

My guess is Charlotte will be drafted to RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd seems pretty quiet for this.


----------



## 20083

The real question here is why the fuck did the referee have to triple-check if Carmella wanted to cash in :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Why was that ref so fuckin slow and oblivious to what was going on :lmao


----------



## Strategize

Cool now that that's over with, how fast can we get the title back off her?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Powerbombed on the floor and charlotte's just sitting there.

Hulk hogan of the women people.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Also, thickest ref ever.

"Why are you here? What's this briefcase? You want to do what? Cash in? I'm sorry what? Cash in? Are you sure? You want to cash in THIS briefcase? THIS one?"


----------



## Jedah

Joseph92 said:


> Does this mean Flair is going back to Raw?


Of course. The endgame is Charlotte vs. Ronda next year. That isn't gonna happen on SD.



Himiko said:


> JUST when the SD women’s championship started to finally gain some legitimacy, they give it to the talentless shrieky bimbo. Great [emoji849]


What I'm hoping is that Carmella is just a transitional champion from Charlotte to Asuka, who gets switched over next week. That'll keep the legitimacy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Carmella's theme is fucking AWFUL.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

_It's official: Carmella > Asuka_

:lmao


----------



## Abisial

Please someone interrupt this U.S Title picture crap


----------



## Clique

Move Charlotte to Raw and turn her heel to feud with Nia.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mella is so cute. 

I have a new perspective on her personality. So cute.


----------



## finalnight

Hilarious the neckbeards in the crowd cheering Carmella on. I think they thought the Elsworth thing was real and they might actually have a chance.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

So we finally got the Raw womens title off a terrible wrestler so of course we do it on SD. WTF


----------



## Afrolatino

Man I'm soooooooo happy for BILLIE KAY, PEYTON ROYCE and CARMELLA...
:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

Did you heard DAT POP they get...?

Just AWWWWWSOME!


----------



## Dolorian

I guess the two losers in that #1 contenders match go to RAW.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Zero surprise but good booking nothetheless.


----------



## the_hound

as the brain would say *"oh i just knew she was going to do that"*


----------



## Mox Girl

@Mordecay I got some Peyton ass shots for you :lol


----------



## sailord

hope for few more nxt call ups


----------



## Himiko

In the midst of a “women’s revolution” and we’re still being force fed plastic bimbos in skimpy outfits who can’t wrestle


----------



## Dolorian

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Wow. Carmella's theme is fucking AWFUL.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


It is an abomination, it should be a crime to have it playing for so long.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

artenbauer said:


> WTF was the ref doing? He took longer to cash it in than Carmella did.


Abuse of power.

Wanted his moment.

Vince will give him a raise and a pat on the back for grabbing the brass ring.


----------



## Chris22

How long before Billie or Peyton beat her though?! I smell a transitional reign. I think Charlotte may be on her way back to RAW.


----------



## 20083

Daaamn :lol


----------



## djpiccalo

Heel To Face said:


> That backstage interview with Nakamura is the best thing he has done since being called up to the main roster


I agree. I've always said that he could be a heel but trying to communicate a hero character on any television show is difficult when you don't speak the language the TV is broadcast in. It's a totally different thing being a heel.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Champs on Smackdown:

AJ
Jinder Mahal
Bludgeon Brothers
Carmella

Wow.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i really hope Andrade Cien Almas debuts tonight.


----------



## Pronk255

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why was that ref so fuckin slow and oblivious to what was going on :lmao


that was so weird to me lol i assumed someone was going to stop the cash in and he was buying time


----------



## Strategize

The women's title is so fucking meaningless lol


----------



## #HEELFACE

Charlotte to Raw, Asuka to SD.

Charlotte takes title from Nia
Asuka takes title from Carmella

Charlotte vs Asuka II at Survivor Series

Charlotte vs Ronda WM35


----------



## wkc_23

King Jesus said:


> Cash it in you fucking moron. What the fuck did the ref have a stroke?





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> That damn ref was subjective as hell!
> 
> What a Charlotte mark he is!
> 
> LMFAO





artenbauer said:


> WTF was the ref doing? He took longer to cash it in than Carmella did.





Dolorian said:


> Why is the ref acting so confused when somebody is cashing in that is so stupid.





Chris22 said:


> Chioda took too long, he looked like an idiot! Carmella the new champ though!


The real question... Chioda took hours for him to finally cash in Carmella's contract :HA :HA :HA


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Not feeling this at all. 

I was hoping for a good Naomi Vs. Charlotte ppv since Naomi's steam is picking up, and then a heel Becky to take title at Summerslam. Carmella barely improved since coming to mainstage. In fact, I said it long ago, that whole crew (Catrmella, Enzo, and Cass) should have been fired. they can't wrestle. they alll talk and looks. Plus last i watched, she was insignificant on Total Divas. Emma and Summer Rae >>>>> 

Also, i just didn't think that beatdown looked rough enough. they were very sloppy and just looked fake (to the point whee i wasn't even paying attention). I'm not a huge NXt fan past year, but I've seen Royce and Kay, and they didn't seem to polish. Another duo of better acting than wrestling. 

that wasn't well done, and fan only were entertained because they like to hear themselves make noise.


----------



## the_hound

THE MAN said:


> Those Aussoes make me want to go Down Under. :curry2


----------



## looper007

So No sign of Asuka on either show, doesn't look to good for her.


----------



## Mango13

All the salt over Carmellas cash in, I love it.


----------



## djpiccalo

Himiko said:


> In the midst of a “women’s revolution” and we’re still being force fed plastic bimbos in skimpy outfits who can’t wrestle


FFS

THIS IS A FICTIONAL TV SHOW, ITS NOT A REAL SPORT.


----------



## Himiko

Jedah said:


> Of course. The endgame is Charlotte vs. Ronda next year. That isn't gonna happen on SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm hoping is that Carmella is just a transitional champion from Charlotte to Asuka, who gets switched over next week. That'll keep the legitimacy.




Thanks, you’ve given me hope. I feel a bit better now


----------



## SAMCRO

I think the ref was being slow because of all the times Carmella cashed in and changed her mind, he was just making sure it was legit this time.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Mella is money baby! It finally happened! And all of you said she would fail! In your faces! C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Is Asuka still technically a Raw wrestler? If so, assuming this means Charlotte is going to Raw, Asuka must go to SD. It's not good for her to be on the same show with Rousey and Charlotte.


----------



## Himiko

I hope they don’t align Carmella with the Iconic Duo. They’re ALWAYS doing this! 

Team BAD
Team Bella
Team PCB
The Welcoming Commitee
Absolution
The Riott Squad


----------



## Mordecay

@Ambrose Girl gonna need like 100 pics of that :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23

I member when the crowd song along to glorious.


----------



## djpiccalo

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Not feeling this at all.
> 
> I was hoping for a good Naomi Vs. Charlotte ppv since Naomi's steam is picking up, and then a heel Becky to take title at Summerslam. Carmella barely improved since coming to mainstage. In fact, I said it long ago, that whole crew (Catrmella, Enzo, and Cass) should have been fired. they can't wrestle. they alll talk and looks. Plus last i watched, she was insignificant on Total Divas. Emma and Summer Rae >>>>>
> 
> Also, i just didn't think that beatdown looked rough enough. they were very sloppy and just looked fake (to the point whee i wasn't even paying attention). I'm not a huge NXt fan past year, but I've seen Royce and Kay, and they didn't seem to polish. Another duo of better acting than wrestling.
> 
> that wasn't well done, and fan only were entertained because they like to hear themselves make noise.


ONCE AGAIN, THIS ISNT A REAL SPORT. ITS A FICTIONAL TV SHOW.
CARMELLA IS AN ACTRESS ON TV.


----------



## Demoslasher

Yeah we haven't seen this match enough times


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe Becky can take the title now. :becky


----------



## 20083

Okay, so I'm thinking they'll have Charlotte v Carmella for the next few ppvs, with Charlotte getting screwed by the Iconic Duo repeatedly. Then, she switches gears from the title picture to start a legit feud with the Iconic Duo some more (maybe with a partner - Becky seems like an obvious choice for this role). During this time, someone else can keep the title, Nattie, Asuka or Naomi or someone. 

Then, maybe at Survivor Series, Charlotte becomes champ again and starts a total killspree, beating everyone super easily. At the Rumble, Ronda Rousey wins the Women's Royal Rumble match. Aaaand, that's how we get to our first ever womens' WrestleMania main event. Charlotte v Ronda, Mania 35.


----------



## Hawkke

Happy Rusev Day!

:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## JDP2016

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mella is money baby! It finally happened! And all of you said she would fail! In your faces! C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N!!!!


Charlotte will win it back at Backlash.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm

:rusevcrush
:mark:


----------



## looper007

Headliner said:


> Is Asuka still technically a Raw wrestler? If so, assuming this means Charlotte is going to Raw, Asuka must go to SD. It's not good for her to be on the same show with Rousey and Charlotte.


Yeah she is. I suppose they want to probably make her move to Smackdown a bigger thing by keeping her off this weeks show. But not even having her do anything for two shows is a bit meh. If she doesn't move to Smackdown the future doesn't look to bright for her.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Aiden looks one of the German nihilists from The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Himiko

djpiccalo said:


> ONCE AGAIN, THIS ISNT A REAL SPORT. ITS A FICTIONAL TV SHOW.
> CARMELLA IS AN ACTRESS ON TV.




Seriously, shut the hell up you absolute RETARD!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Aiden English looks like a Discount Cesaro.


----------



## wkc_23

Aiden English looks like Cesaro's lost twin.


----------



## TD Stinger

Starting to think no Andrade tonight. After this they'll probably go right into Styles vs. Bryan.

Looks like only Iconic Duo for Smackdown Live.


----------



## sailord

hopefully iconic duo are not the only nxt call ups for today.


----------



## Mystic_King

What's with this former champion didn't get their rematch and had to fight number 1 contender match while Roman who is not a former champion and lose clean get his rematch right away?

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

THE MAN said:


> Maybe Becky can take the title now. :becky


She should.


----------



## 20083

Orton looking like his younger self :mark:


----------



## #HEELFACE

Cant believe they're wasting AJ and D-Bry on free tv this soon.


----------



## Kabraxal

finalnight said:


> Actually he did it perfect, match can't start until the opponent is on their feet.


Meant the confused “you sure” bullshit. He didn’t need to ask the half dozen times he did.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice to see Aiden finally realize that his receding hairline was too stubborn for its own good and instead go all in with a buzzcut. The teashades are another nice touch, too.

Now that he's fixed up his look, I honestly don't see why he can't be thrown into the mix as a U.S. Title contender, considering he's serviceable in the ring and already established himself as a solid and charismatic talker.


----------



## Jedah

No Andrade makes me a sad panda. There's surely nothing left for him to do in NXT?


----------



## Victor Chaos

So Rusev to job again.


----------



## wkc_23

Rusev needs to win this and get the strap off Mahal ASAP.


----------



## looper007

sailord said:


> hopefully iconic duo are not the only nxt call ups for today.


They probably will be it looks like. I know many are saying Almas, but I could see him having a rematch with Black. Could see him and Shayna moving up after Summerslam.


----------



## Leather Rebel

DGenerationMC said:


> Aiden looks one of the German nihilists from The Big Lebowski.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

djpiccalo said:


> ONCE AGAIN, THIS ISNT A REAL SPORT. ITS A FICTIONAL TV SHOW.
> CARMELLA IS AN ACTRESS ON TV.


true. lol.


----------



## -XERO-

Midnight Rocker said:


> Orton looking like his younger self :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go Rusev.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Who was that fuck talking over Bobby Roode’s intro? Shut the hell up.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083

Aiden :lmao


----------



## finalnight

Kabraxal said:


> Meant the confused “you sure” bullshit. He didn’t need to ask the half dozen times he did.


Well, I am going to pretend Jericho was in his headset going "ASK HER!!!!"


----------



## Demoslasher

Please God don't let orton win...


----------



## Chris22

Rusev needs to win this.


----------



## Dolorian

Aiden English = Soda Popinski


----------



## 20083

-XERO- said:


>


Ahhh, those were the good ol days 
Will never forget watching Orton v Foley back then :lenny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rusev wins so he can job to Jinder?


----------



## wkc_23

Bobs gloried


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Bobby Roode is so bad as face. He actually does not know what to do with himself


----------



## Mango13

Midnight Rocker said:


> Ahhh, those were the good ol days
> Will never forget watching Orton v Foley back then :lenny



Legend Killer Orton > Viper Orton


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really think Rusev has goofball potential like Kurt Angle back in the day.


----------



## 20083

Maaaachkaaaaaaa :lmao


----------



## Jedah

Oh my god they're gonna do more Orton and Jinder. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Abisial

....Jinder v Orton AGAIN.


Heeereee 

wweeee
gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Midnight Rocker said:


> Ahhh, those were the good ol days
> Will never forget watching Orton v Foley back then :lenny


Memories.


----------



## Alexander_G

FrankenTodd said:


> Who was that fuck talking over Bobby Roode’s intro? Shut the hell up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do that all the time on SDL. Either they talk over the intros, or they swap to sponsors right in the middle of it. Really grinds my gears.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Fine. At least Rusev didn't take the fall.


----------



## Dark Cero Miedo

Oh yeah, Randy vs Jinder Mahal part 2


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Orton Vs. Mahal is the new Orton vs. Cena.


----------



## I am the Storm

BOOOOOOOOOOO!
:fuck


----------



## wkc_23

Orton and Mahal again


----------



## Pronk255

okay, what was the point of having Orton and the Usos win matches to get a rematch when they had an automatic rematch?


----------



## Kabraxal

Fail. Just pure fail. There feud sucked before.


----------



## Hawkke

Most.
Boring.
Possible.
Outcome.


----------



## Headliner

Ugh. I'm so over Orton/Mahal. I thought after Mania they were suppose to do fresh feuds and mix it up.:no:

Joe/Reigns on Raw
Orton/Mahal on SD. 

Same shit as last year.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so fucking dumb, instead of just saying the former champions get their mandatory rematch they make them fight for it in number 1 contender matches, and of course they win them, what was the fucking point?


----------



## Buhalovski

Can you tell me why.... AGAIN?!


----------



## finalnight

This is so confusing with matches being setup for two PPV's at the same time this week.


----------



## Mystic_King

Oh god. Not another Jinder vs Boreton

Also what's the point of this match? Why didn't just give his rematch right away? 

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I guess Roode won't be turning heel anytime soon.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

It's good Rusev lost, Mahal not losing the title anytime soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Seriously, fuck Orton.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This shit again, US title picture is trash.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Another Orton vs Jinder match... how lucky are we?


----------



## BRITLAND

Orton vs Mahal again? :gtfo


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Oh what a disappointment. Rusev needed to win this just for the sake of freshness 

:eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian

So more Orton vs Jinder :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So tired of Orton.


----------



## 20083

Mango13 said:


> Legend Killer Orton > Viper Orton


Agreed.
Hell, I'll extend it

Legend Killer Orton > Viper Orton (HHH/McMahons feud) > Cocky Evolution Orton > Current 'doesnt really care' Orton


----------



## AngryConsumer

Why they still haven't turned Roode heel...?? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## wkc_23

AJ and Bryan next wens3


----------



## Chris22

Orton for a shot at Jinder at Backlash but who is Jinder facing at the Saudi show?!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leather Rebel said:


>


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

If uso's and orton were gonna end up fighting at the ppv anyway, why get rid of the rematch stip???


----------



## #HEELFACE

I think we're getting this match because Bryan is going to Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ vs Bryan on free TV?

Why the fugg?!

Naka need interfere in the first 5-7 mins and cause a dq/no contest.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

It's happening :wow


----------



## Demoslasher

So we're starting the year off with a redo of one of the worst rivalries of last year?

Sigh, why?


----------



## DrewHLMW

Jinder vs Randy again, no thanks WWE these guys already killed smackdown and the smackdown solo PPv last year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Trade Jinder to Raw for Rollins.


----------



## 20083

No Almas tonight


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Headliner said:


> Ugh. I'm so over Orton/Mahal. I thought after Mania they were suppose to do fresh feuds and mix it up.:no:
> 
> Joe/Reigns on Raw
> Orton/Mahal on SD.
> 
> Same shit as last year.


they may be waiting for superstar shakeup, this week is just bringing in TNA and NXt stars i guess. 

Tho im 100% certain they are doing the same shakeup as last year. Miz, Owens, Ambrose, Charlotte, and Bliss are the only ones moving.


----------



## sailord




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

#HEELFACE said:


> I think we're getting this match because Bryan is going to Raw.


Reigns to SDL then.

He needs to come over and be a Batista like power.

Unless Lashley is coming to SDL to be that.


----------



## Dolorian

Incoming Nakamura fuckery.


----------



## wkc_23

Midnight Rocker said:


> Agreed.
> Hell, I'll extend it
> 
> Legend Killer Orton > Viper Orton (HHH/McMahons feud) > Cocky Evolution Orton > Current 'doesnt really care' Orton


I think coked out Orton deserves a mention

LKO>Viper>Coked out>Cocky :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The disrespect shown to Rusev on Rusev Day is galling.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Raw gets like 5 new superstars yesterday and Smackdown gets just two women from NXT and thats it? No Sanity? Andrade? McIntyre?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I feel so bad for Charlotte! First she gets attacked by The Iconic Duo, then Carmella cashes in on her. I really wanted Rusev to win. Rusev holding the U.S. Title again would be cool.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

JDP2016 said:


> Charlotte will win it back at Backlash.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Doubt it.


----------



## 20083

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Trade Jinder to Raw for Rollins.


Hmmmm now that's a great idea

Rollins v (Heel) Roode
Rollins v Orton
Rollins v Bryan
Rollins v Rusev
Rollins v Nakamura
Rollins v AJ

:mark: Fuck, these are all PPV headline worthy matches


----------



## MEMS

#HEELFACE said:


> I think we're getting this match because Bryan is going to Raw.


Hope not. I want SD to go back to being the wrestling showcase. Send Seth and Fin over. 

Keep the sports entertainers on Raw. 

Seth, Joe and Fin for Orton, Jinder and Corbin.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Smackdown getting the no fucks again. I love Iconic Duo, but come on, no more call ups for the blue brand?


----------



## Mox Girl

Dolorian said:


> It is an abomination, it should be a crime to have it playing for so long.


Imagine how it was in the arena lol, all distorted and sounding like a chipmunk :lol


----------



## looper007

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hmmmm now that's a great idea
> 
> Rollins v (Heel) Roode
> Rollins v Orton
> Rollins v Bryan
> Rollins v Rusev
> Rollins v Nakamura
> Rollins v AJ
> 
> :mark: Fuck, these are all PPV headline worthy matches


Rusev and Roode meh. Seen the Orton match already.

The Others are definitely headliners.


----------



## wkc_23

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel so bad for Charlotte! First she gets attacked by The Iconic Duo, then Carmella cashes in on her..


Wouldn't feel TOO bad for her. Charlotte will just regain it back at Backlash.


----------



## Stinger Fan

SAMCRO said:


> So Raw gets like 5 new superstars yesterday and Smackdown gets just two women from NXT and thats it? No Sanity? Andrade? McIntyre?


I'm betting someone interferes in the main event to avoid having someone take a pin


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Promote that shit on Raw!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Trade Jinder to Raw for Rollins.


It would be for the best.


----------



## 20083

Time for AJ v Bryan (with Nak fuckery)

:done


----------



## Himiko

I assumed the Greatest Royal Rumble would be like Starrcade a few months ago, but they’re really going all out for this show


----------



## sailord

smackdwon got the short end of the stick with the nxt call ups


----------



## -XERO-

*SHUT UP!*


----------



## Mango13

Mella is $ :mark:


----------



## cavs25

When WWE heard fans chant fight forever 
They thought it was about Orton and jinder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

:homer


----------



## Mystic_King

#HEELFACE said:


> I think we're getting this match because Bryan is going to Raw.


I think AJ ia very likely will going to Raw as he doesn't have much left to do on SDL anyway and drop title to Nakamura on Backlash

Bryan will be the new face of Smackdown

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

Carmella will start getting X-Pac heat soon, lol.


----------



## looper007

Himiko said:


> I assumed the Greatest Royal Rumble would be like Starrcade a few months ago, but they’re really going all out for this show


They've probably got paid a ton of money to put a show on there and they probably promised they promote the hell out of it.

Get the title on Reigns in a country where he probably get cheered in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Carmella the hottest woman on SD.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

wkc_23 said:


> Bobs gloried


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Really? They did the Alexa promo for Carmella?


----------



## Mikey Mike

Am I the only one who loves Graves banter towards Saxton? I think its great I always enjoy it.


----------



## wkc_23

Here we go :mark :mark


----------



## Himiko

Mystic_King said:


> I think AJ ia very likely will going to Raw as he doesn't have much left to do on SDL anyway and drop title to Nakamura on Backlash
> 
> Bryan will be the new face of Smackdown
> 
> Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk




That would mean either he has to lose the title tonight, or else bring the title to Raw and send Brock to Smackdown. Neither of those will happen

If he does lose it at Backlash won’t he be entitled to a rematch?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I forgot how damn pale D-Bry is.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:mark:


----------



## 20083

:mark:


----------



## Pronk255

sailord said:


> smackdwon got the short end of the stick with the nxt call ups


can still do call ups during the shake up next week. and smackdown always get the short end of the stick, it's considered the b-show by the higher ups.


----------



## -XERO-

Mordecay said:


> :homer


Billie Kay


----------



## Steve Black Man

20 minutes left. That means even if there is some Nak fuckery, these guys are gonna get some time.

The real "dream match" :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, Let's F*cking Go! :mark: 

Styles. Bryan. Tonight. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, AJ is staying on SmackDown, thankfully. Just imagine SmackDown with him, Bryan, Seth, Andrade, and maybe later in the year Aleister Black. A show again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nakamura is such a huge WWE flop at this point.


----------



## wkc_23

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


Same, my dude :lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

El Generico gonna interfere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Still OVER AS FUCK!!! :yes


----------



## Leather Rebel

Smackdown is really the place that AJ built. :banderas:

Sami, Owens, Nakamura and some NXT call up to form an stable and interfere in this match?


----------



## -XERO-

finalnight said:


> Carmella will start getting X-Pac heat soon, lol.


Good.


----------



## finalnight

So this Colony show is starting to look exactly Falling Skies.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Okay what was the gist of Nakamura's LOL moment? Not watching the show.


----------



## Ibracadabra

If SDL doesn't get 3 million viewers then I really don't wanna hear anyone saying that Daniel Bryan is a star.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:nak incoming?


----------



## -XERO-

DGenerationMC said:


> I forgot how damn pale D-Bry is.


----------



## wkc_23

They better not have started this match during the commercial.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Isn't it weird how good WWE can be when they spread the wealth a bit and start to book more than just one person well? First half of Raw last night, tonight's show. More of this please.


----------



## Ace

I'd like to see Nakamura and Cien attack AJ and Bryan.


----------



## Dolorian

So how will the shake up take place? Will people from SD just show up on RAW and vice versa? Or will they do it more like the draft episode?


----------



## I am the Storm

These two should not touch until a properly booked, promoted match that is big enough to headline any PPV. Regardless how it ends - a pin, a countout, interference, whatever, the match is huge and should have been treated as such and not given away, with no build or promotion, on free TV. Yet another one of the big problems with WWE today.


----------



## Mango13

Dolorian said:


> So how will the shake up take place? Will people from SD just show up on RAW and vice versa?


If it's like last year then yes.


----------



## Wham!!!!

Steve Black Man said:


> 20 minutes left. That means even if there is some Nak fuckery, these guys are gonna get some time.
> 
> The real "dream match" :mark:


Eh, there is still time for 40 more commercials to interrupt the match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Here's my 35th 2018 draft list.

SDL

ASUKA*
Bayley 
Cesaro
Matt Hardy
Neville/No Way Jose
Reigns
Sasha
Sheamus
Miz

Raw

Corbin
Roode
Usos
Naomi
Nikki 
Natalya
Bryan
Ryder


----------



## FrankenTodd

(((Jumps out window))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystic_King

Himiko said:


> That would mean either he has to lose the title tonight, or else bring the title to Raw and send Brock to Smackdown. Neither of those will happen


The title changes doean't need to happen tonight. They can wait until greatest royal rumble or backlash. SDL will not having a champion for three weeks but it will come home to Smackdown after Backlash

Something similiar happened on 2008 I think where both Edge & HHH are world champion and both being traded on Smackdown after few weeks Edge drop the title to Cm Punk on RAW

Also I don't think putting Reigns and Bryan on same show is a good idea. People will reject him even worse than it already has and probably will chanting Bryan name on his match or promo


----------



## 20083

Here. We. Go.


----------



## Kabraxal

God commentary needs to be taught when to shut up and let the moment happen. Christ.


----------



## sailord

if they want nak to get heat he has to come out and attack db


----------



## reyfan

Do you think New Day will get drafted to RAW now Paige is on SDL?


----------



## 20083

:nak:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This match is MIND BLOWING!

To be seeing it live is a gift.


----------



## Illogical

Alright. Five stars.


----------



## Dolorian

Kabraxal said:


> God commentary needs to be taught when to shut up and let the moment happen. Christ.


So true, they need to learn to give the matches some breathing room as opposed to drowning them with non stop irrelevant talking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just think. This match was unthinkable just three weeks ago.


----------



## wkc_23

God damn, fuck these commercials.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Too bad JR and King ain't callin' this match. 

Hell, I'd love to have Heyman as part of a 3-man team callin' this baby.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This is surreal. Bryan is actually back full time. He must have decided to work every week


----------



## 20083

Hope Bran is planning to grow out his hair


----------



## #HEELFACE

Man I love these two.


----------



## Roxinius

So sdl get only 2 people from nxt?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

crowd goes quiet every time Bryan takes a bump to the head. Feeling kinda weird about that


----------



## Alexander_G

This should have been at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wham!!!!

Dolorian said:


> So true, they need to learn to give the matches some breathing room as opposed to drowning them with non stop irrelevant talking.


I must be in a minority as I enjoy the commentary. I just wish it was actually interesting and lively commentary, ala Jr/Jerry Lawler type back in the day commentary.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Damn I better get out of this thread to avoid spoiler...had to rely on a stream tonight and apparently it's several minutes behind here...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roxinius said:


> So sdl get only 2 people from nxt?


Yep. But I'm guessing they make up for it next week with the shake-up. I'd expect SD to get a few big Raw guys.


----------



## Victor Chaos

sailord said:


> smackdwon got the short end of the stick with the nxt call ups


I prefer The Iconics over the Raw call ups.


----------



## DB DA GAWD

damn commercials


----------



## Steve Black Man

I've forgotten about all the little things Daniel does during a match. All the little ways he contorts the other guy's body to make everything look extra painful. 

He really is the best in the world.


----------



## 20083

Fuckkkking commercials.
What happened to the double-screen thing?


----------



## SAMCRO

I love how opening promos get like 10 to 15 minutes without a commercial but when a match is happening we can't go 3 minutes without a commercial interrupting it. Come back from commercial, get 3 minutes of action then back to commercial, fucking tired of that shit.


----------



## -XERO-

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hope Bran is planning to grow out his hair


----------



## Heel To Face

Orton vs Jinder AGAIN. WHY 

I hope they split the new day already. It is just starting to get stale to me. Let Xavier go out on his own to Raw and keep Kofi and Big E together as a tag team.


----------



## Mordecay

I forgot there was a match going on, is it good?


----------



## Pronk255

reyfan said:


> Do you think New Day will get drafted to RAW now Paige is on SDL?


i think they stay on smackdown but you won't see interaction between woods and paige.


----------



## Kabraxal

Dolorian said:


> So true, they need to learn to give the matches some breathing room as opposed to drowning them with non stop irrelevant talking.


There is a reason JR/King, Monsoon/Hennan, and Venture/monsoon are the holy trinity of booths... and why the early NXT booth was well loved. They talked only when it helped the natch. Can you imagine Rock/Hogan, Hogan/Andre, Hogan/Warrior, or any other huge moments where the commentary is non stop? Even a twenty second silence is enough breathing room... we can’t get 3 seconds.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Guess the real match will happen at a Ppv. This is just a taste


----------



## Jersey

Very happy for carmella.


----------



## Mango13

Midnight Rocker said:


> Fuckkkking commercials.
> What happened to the double-screen thing?


They don't do the Picture in Picture for the Main Event for whatever reason.


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the IT kicks!!!!


----------



## 20083

:yes


----------



## Mango13

This match so far :mark:


----------



## Chris22

Iconic Duo>>>>>>>>>>>>the other call-ups/returns though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So nice not to see spammed bullshit.


----------



## the_hound

Mordecay said:


> I forgot there was a match going on, is it good?


its very very good


----------



## SAMCRO

Either AJ or Bryan is going to Raw, you can't have both of these guys on the same show, theres only room for one face of the brand, AJ can't remain the champion and face of SDL with Bryan there. Cause that means one of them would have to be relegated to midcard and out of the title picture and both of them should be in the main event at all times.


----------



## wkc_23

This match is fucking great.

Also, I love my new sig.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> So nice not to see spammed bullshit.


So much this. You know, a "real" wrestling match and not only a lesser
choreography action movie.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I forgot there was a match going on, is it good?


It's been a good TV main event.

PS: I'm very happy for you buddy !


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice to see Styles bust out the Phenomenon / moonsault inverted DDT for the first time in what feels like forever. Really digging this match. :mark:


----------



## Heel To Face

this is better than anything that happened at Mania


----------



## looper007

SAMCRO said:


> Either AJ or Bryan is going to Raw, you can't have both of these guys on the same show, theres only room for one face of the brand, AJ can't remain the champion and face of SDL with Bryan there. Cause that means one of them would have to be relegated to midcard and out of the title picture and both of them should be in the main event at all times.


AJ drops the title to Nakamura at Backlash

AJ Goes to Raw.

That's how I see it playing out


----------



## wkc_23

I need to see an ironman match from these two wens3


----------



## Jersey

Chris22 said:


> Iconic Duo>>>>>>>>>>>>the other call-ups/returns though.


 Negative Ember debut >>>>>>>>>>>>>> laycool rip off.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Naka is gonna ruin this beautiful match like an uber good heel!

Bwahahahahahahahaa


----------



## the_hound

hahaha fucking love nakamura


----------



## cavs25

Every time Bryan lands on his head I cringe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Match was fucking amazing before the Naka fuckery, I hope in the future we get a feud between AJ and Bryan


----------



## Kabraxal

Fucking awesome.


----------



## wkc_23

Go on get that heat Nakamura.


----------



## Jedah

That match was better than most of the matches at Mania. And this heel turn is just what Nakamura needed.

Best episode of SmackDown in like a year, barring the US title malaise.

No Andrade though.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Crowd is so confused about who they are supposed to cheer.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Naka is one of my favs now.

Love this version of him!


----------



## Prayer Police

Damn. Bryan taking it in the head again.


----------



## Heel To Face

ok now this Nakamura is more like it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

D: at how Styles landed on Bryan D's head.

Oh shit, Swagsuke just unleashed CHAOS! >


----------



## Headliner

I knew Nakamura was going to interfere but I loved every minute of that AJ/Bryan match. I wish they could do a 30 minute ironman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great way to get Naka heat. Great booking for once, Road Dog.


----------



## Mango13

RAW takes the L this week. SDL put on an amazing show.


----------



## Wham!!!!

Thank you Nak!!!!!

I think I like him now.


----------



## DB DA GAWD

DB/AJ was awesome while it lasted.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan has some ring rust but overall he did great. Can’t wait until their feud


----------



## #HEELFACE

Dammit Nak.


----------



## wkc_23

So yeah. That was a great Smackdown.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ's nuts have worked overtime to get Nakamura over as a heel.


----------



## DOTL

The aj vs Bryan match was basically the same type as match as Naka vs Aj, minus all the complaints and lack of crowd reaction.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Gah, even I hate Nak for interrupting that match :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Nutcracker Nakamura


----------



## Joseph92

I think AJ stays on Smackdown. AJ just started this feud with Nak. I don't think they would strat this feud then send AJ to Raw when the feud just started last week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan keeps trolling us acting like he’s hurt lol


----------



## Trophies

Man Nakamura must not want AJ to have anymore kids.


----------



## #HEELFACE

DOTL said:


> The aj vs Bryan match was basically the same type as match as Naka vs Aj, minus all the complaints and crowd reaction.


Both were great but at the end of the shows.


----------



## Alexander_G

♪ Because I'm Nak, I'm Nak, you know it... ♪


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I am the Storm said:


> AJ's nuts have worked overtime to get Nakamura over as a heel.


POTY candidate.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Chris22

Jersey said:


> Negative Ember debut >>>>>>>>>>>>>> laycool rip off.


Ember is one of my favourites too but I just like Billie that little bit more.


----------



## Mango13

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Nutcracker Nakamura


----------



## DB DA GAWD

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan keeps trolling us acting like he’s hurt lol


He can actually sell a body part being hurt during a match.


----------



## Kabraxal

AJ v heel Nak. DB v Nak. DB v AJ. 

And if Finn, Joe, Rollins, and an NXT call up or two fall right... even more. This can turn into the greatest ME scene in history if Vince lets his ego go...... please, Vince, act like its 97 and you are getting the shit kicked out of you. We beg you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My stream gave out. Gonna watch it in three hours. I take it Nak made a stellar heel appearance?


----------



## looper007

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Great way to get Naka heat. Great booking for once, Road Dog.


Triple Threat at Backlash. AJ gets pinned by Nakamura. AJ goes to Raw. Bryan is kept strong and AJ goes off to save RAW along with Rollins.


----------



## sailord

heel nak loves his low blows


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan keeps trolling us acting like he’s hurt lol


It's called selling, everybody does it fpalm


----------



## Natecore

This Daniel Bryan guy is pretty good.

Anybody know anything about his wrestling history?


----------



## Ace

Awesome main event, would love to see what these two can do on PPV with 30 mins and a story.

And wtf did AJ's dick do? :lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

wkc_23 said:


> Wouldn't feel TOO bad for her. Charlotte will just regain it back at Backlash.


Maybe so, unless she moves to RAW.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

THE MAN said:


> My stream gave out. Gonna watch it in three hours. I take it Nak made a stellar heel appearance?


He went nuts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So was the match good?


----------



## Alexander_G

-XERO- said:


>


SHAMONE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All Hope Is Gone said:


> He went nuts


Awesome. Nak's one of my favorites. Actually all three are with Bryan much higher than the others.


----------



## TD Stinger

Trophies said:


> Man Nakamura must not want AJ to have anymore kids.


Eh, he's got 4 of them and he's in his 40's. I think he's good on that front, lol.

Anyways, Bryan vs. AJ, that was a great, small sample of what they could do. Everything made sense. Every move to the arm of Styles and the leg of AJ set up differrent moves.

And it looks like now there is a good chance all 3 guys are staying on the same brand. Hook me up to that shit.


----------



## Vic Capri

yes! Yes! YES! I'm so happy Carmella was able to swerve the dirt sheets. Congratulations to the NEW Women's Champion! How you doing?










- Vic


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

prefer this nakamura so much more. Happy also with the way the match went too, got a little tease and no clear cut winner leaving an opening for a rematch on a bigger stage. Surprised considering who nowadays books the show.


----------



## Alexander_G

Vic Capri said:


> yes! Yes! YES! I'm so happy Carmella was able to swerve the dirt sheets. Congratulations to the NEW Women's Champion! How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vic


Ba Da Bing, hottest chick in the ring!


----------



## DB DA GAWD

I wonder if this was DB last match on Smackdown.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Smackdown was nice!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

THE MAN said:


> Awesome. Nak's one of my favorites. Actually all three are with Bryan much higher than the others.


I like this heel Nakamura and Styles/Bryan always bring it. Move Rollins over and I'm done with Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

looper007 said:


> Triple Threat at Backlash. AJ gets pinned by Nakamura. AJ goes to Raw. Bryan is kept strong and AJ goes off to save RAW along with Rollins.


Would love to see Seth, Bryan, and AJ all on SD instead. I'd never have to watch Raw again.


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles giving us a little wrestling clinic :drose


----------



## looper007

A great tv match between Styles and Bryan, and Nakamura been a heel should have happened at the start of his WWE career. 

Carmella winning the title, gets the title off Charlotte to go to Raw. If they team Carmella up with Iconic Duo you could get away with Carmella having a slightly longer run, as the Duo can help her cheat to win.


Another Jinder/Orton match, not thanks. But I think Orton will be heading to Raw next week anyway. So he put Jinder over and Rusev can take the title from him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sad there was no Andrade tonight. And honestly surprising that there were so few call ups from NXT.

Just Ember, Iconic Duo, AOP, and No Way Jose. It felt like they did a bunch more last year.

Eh, maybe we see him and/or more NXT guys next week for the Shake Up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All Hope Is Gone said:


> I like this heel Nakamura and Styles/Bryan always bring it. Move Rollins over and I'm done with Raw.


Seriously, with Rollons there, they would dwarf RAW in ring. I wouldn't even mind Bryan facing Gable to see if he could get a better crowd reaction for him.


----------



## Dolorian

looper007 said:


> Another Jinder/Orton match, not thanks. But I think Orton will be heading to Raw next week anyway. So he put Jinder over and Rusev can take the title from him.


I can see Orton/Jinder moving to RAW and Rollins/Miz moving to SD so that the titles switch brands.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So was SDL better than RAW tonight? Give me a HELL :yes


----------



## looper007

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Would love to see Seth, Bryan, and AJ all on SD instead. I'd never have to watch Raw again.


Be very surprised to see it happen, would love it though as those three guys are by far away the best workers on the main roster. Throw in Gargano, Almas and Black from NXT and WWE is not too shabby.


----------



## Joseph92

Why couldn't Rusev win that match? :frustrate


----------



## Alexander_G

I'm glad there was no Almas, personally. He has some unfinished business and like I have said before, I think he shouldn't go to main until later in the year than right now.

Ask yourself what would Road Dogg write about the guy? What would Vince ask him to do? I doubt it would be anything like he's getting in NXT.


----------



## looper007

Dolorian said:


> I can see Orton/Jinder moving to RAW and Rollins/Miz moving to SD so that the titles switch brands.


Would be fantastic, just get the best talent onto Smackdown and I don't have to watch the Raw show. Bryan and Miz can feud for the summer, let Nakamura run with the title when he wins for a few PPV's. Bryan can win the Rumble and then the title at WM.


----------



## THANOS

THE MAN said:


> So was the match good?


Bryan did the Danielson Special :mark:!!


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

1-for-3 in my debut predictions lol

I’m glad Almas didn’t come through tonight though he probably would’ve had a flat debut like Roode and there’s nothing really for him to do quite yet it seems


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Really good match between AJ and DB. I hope Meltzer gives this a rating. I'm glad Bryan didn't take the Styles Clash, but they need to avoid having him take top rope falls on the back of his head like he did tonight. Bryan is one of the best technical wrestlers of all time, and tonight he showed that. But his style is much better suited with guys his size. Back in 2013 he worked with bigger guys like Orton, Del Rio, Batista and Kane. Getting slammed by those guys probably led him to getting neck surgery. His name was mentioned as a possibility of going to RAW but he needs to stay on SD.

Surprised we didn't see more NXT debuts. Hopefully SD gets a few of them next week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It was interesting how they had the commentators say during DB's entrance that this could be his last match in the Smackdown ring....that makes me think he's moving to Raw..and if he does, there's only ONE reason, to turn Roman...come on, you don't put them on the same brand unless one was turning and they're not turning Bryan....so there you go, my prediction is he goes to Raw and feuds with Roman.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> It was interesting how they had the commentators say during DB's entrance that this could be his last match in the Smackdown ring....that makes me think he's moving to Raw..and if he does, there's only ONE reason, to turn Roman...come on, you don't put them on the same brand unless one was turning and they're not turning Bryan....so there you go, my prediction is he goes to Raw and feuds with Roman.


We'll see. I think he stays on SD. That has to be one of the big reasons they turned Nakamura heel. 

I expect Roode to go to RAW. If so he needs to turn heel ASAP.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983886144424349696


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Bryan did the Danielson Special :mark:!!


:fuckyeah :sodone The memories. :banderas I take it the crowd had a better reaction for this match than Nak/AJ?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

how they started Smackdown tonight they are treating Bryan like a big frickin deal now as opposed to many years ago where they called him Goat face and B+ player..now the commentators praise him and they're treating him like God now. something is up. I think he's higher than Roman now....They frickin advertised Mania as his big return and now this. They never treated him like that before.


----------



## Alexander_G

RubberbandGoat said:


> how they started Smackdown tonight they are treating Bryan like a big frickin deal now as opposed to many years ago where they called him Goat face and B+ player..now the commentators praise him and they're treating him like God now. something is up. I think he's higher than Roman now....They frickin advertised Mania as his big return and now this. They never treated him like that before.


They wouldn't dare screw him around now. They know he's money.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

that's what im' saying..Bryan feels like a huge deal now. They're finally treating him like a big deal. They know he's money and a ratings draw and all that. he's their gigantic star...move him to Raw and make him the face of the company.


----------



## BRITLAND

TD Stinger said:


> Sad there was no Andrade tonight. And honestly surprising that there were so few call ups from NXT.
> 
> Just Ember, Iconic Duo, AOP, and No Way Jose. It felt like they did a bunch more last year.
> 
> Eh, maybe we see him and/or more NXT guys next week for the Shake Up.


Maybe Andrade will move to SD after his NXT Title rematch?


----------



## grecefar

RIP aj style balls...

heel nakamura is so awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger

BRITLAND said:


> Maybe Andrade will move to SD after his NXT Title rematch?


Didn't stop Ember from debuting on Monday. So unless Andrade pops up next week, we're probably not seeing him until the Fall.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That episode was all about Nakamura, him as a heel is bizarrely entertaining.

Happy for Peyton & Billie; however I'm going to nitpick, their beatdown of Charlotte was very sloppy looking in parts.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i wonder what AJ's reaction was when he showed up today and they told him he was facing Bryan...I also wonder if either of them were pissed that they were facing one another on Free TV.....Glad to know it wasn't an Austin situation where he walked out because they wanted him to job on free tv.


----------



## Reil

Alright_Mate said:


> That episode was all about Nakamura, him as a heel is bizarrely entertaining.
> 
> Happy for Peyton & Billie; however I'm going to nitpick, their beatdown of Charlotte was very sloppy looking in parts.


Yeah for all the hype the Iconic Duo get, only Peyton is decent in the ring. There is a reason why Billie Kay doesn't wrestle often on TV. It's because she's REALLY bad. Sorry Mordecay, it had to be said. I don't have a problem with Peyton's ring work, but Billie is far, far worse.


----------



## Mox Girl

Nak’s entire demeanour has changed almost overnight, he was acting so heelish and cocky during the dark match, hardly anything like his usual persona.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

hey Ambrose Girl, was the crowd super rowdy? I didn't hear anything out of the ordinary. maybe it was muted on TV...? were they hyped all night?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nak’s entire demeanour has changed almost overnight, he was acting so heelish and cocky during the dark match, hardly anything like his usual persona.


Did they change Nakamura's theme music?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Ambrose Girl

What was the dark match? Have a safe flight back to Kiwi Nation.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*HEEL NAKA 4 LYFE *


----------



## THANOS

THE MAN said:


> :fuckyeah :sodone The memories. :banderas I take it the crowd had a better reaction for this match than Nak/AJ?


Hell yeah they did! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Hell yeah they did! :mark:


:mark If they star letting him do elbow strikes and stomping people, I will be in heaven. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl

It was Nak vs Dolph Ziggler. Nak's music is the same, he still does the entrance but acted more cocky during it. A lot of people were cheering for Dolph during the match but Nak still had his supporters.

And the crowd was quite loud even though the arena wasn't totally full, they may have muted them cos the crowd was going nuts during Carmella's cash-in, Peyton & Billie's debut, for Daniel Bryan and for Shane at the start.

And thanks SHIV! But I don't fly home till Saturday, I have sightseeing to do first!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ambrose Girl said:


> It was Nak vs Dolph Ziggler. Nak's music is the same, he still does the entrance but acted more cocky during it. A lot of people were cheering for Dolph during the match but Nak still had his supporters.
> 
> And the crowd was quite loud even though the arena wasn't totally full, they may have muted them cos the crowd was going nuts during Carmella's cash-in, Peyton & Billie's debut, for Daniel Bryan and for Shane at the start.
> 
> And thanks SHIV! But I don't fly home till Saturday, I have sightseeing to do first!


"*sightseeing to do*" aka Going to Chippendales.


----------



## THANOS

THE MAN said:


> :mark If they star letting him do elbow strikes and stomping people, I will be in heaven. :banderas


We can only hope! I really want to see vicious striker/suplex machine Bryan back. He doesn't need to do as many kicks or high-flying anymore.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Uh-Oh. Rusev not happy....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983917968592723969


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rewatching this on my big screen tv and I must say the Iconics are looking most tasty. :homer


----------



## Stephleref

WWE edited out the Rusev Day chant during Paige's promo from their youtube channel, i don't know about the network replay as i don't have it.

Was gonna make a thread about it but wasn't sure if it was thread worthy.


----------



## Mango13

THE MAN said:


> Rewatching this on my big screen tv and I must say the Iconics are looking most tasty. :homer


I almost didn't watch tonight so I recorded SDL. Glad I did decide to watch and record it because now I can go back and rewatch it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan and AJ is starting!!!:mark


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Fuck! they really hate Rusev lol


----------



## Shoregrey

Stephleref said:


> WWE edited out the Rusev Day chant during Paige's promo from their youtube channel, i don't know about the network replay as i don't have it.
> 
> Was gonna make a thread about it but wasn't sure if it was thread worthy.


Eh...slightly disingenuous..they always edit these segments for brevity. This IS the internet we are talking about where everyone, especially wrestling fans, has the attention span of a squirrel on crack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really good tv match. Bryan looked very good and even did a flip bump. I did get nervous on that superplex bump. Excellent use of Nak, especially with that dastardly knee to the back of Bryan's head. :cuss: Oh yeah, this Andre documentary is amazing. :banderas


----------



## Rick Sanchez

So Nia and Carmella are the two Women's Champions. Ugh.


----------



## Bayley <3

Paige as gm? 
Carmella as champ? 
Icon duo debut? 

I don’t think Styles and Bryan can save what sounds like a hot garbage show. Can delete this one I think.


----------



## chronoxiong

Smackdown was lit tonight. The new GM is revealed and I'm fine with the choice as it gives her a reason to stay on TV and promote that movie. Don't understand why the Usos had to re-earn their Tag Team Title rematch in a separate match but ok. Don't understand why Naomi won the Women's Battle Royal either. What about Becky? Is she just a jobber in this company?

Loved that Charlotte promo segment. A new tag team debuts on the show in the Iconics. They showed their personality all in one promo and I was sold. And of course, that Carmella cash in. About time. Wonder if Charlotte is staying on Smackdown or this means she's going back to RAW in the Shake Up. Poor Rusev. Will never win a Title again. Why must we get tortured with another Orton/Jinder Title Match? Lastly, I loved that Shinsuke interview backstage. Loved how he said "Me no speak English" to avoid answering Rene's questions. Glad the Styles/Bryan match ended in a DQ. Save this for a PPV. Shinsuke looked ruthless as a heel so that was a nice way to end the show.


----------



## JTB33b

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983886144424349696


Becky making excuses as to why she couldn't help her friend Charlotte lol.


----------



## Not Lying

Strategize said:


> The women's title is so fucking meaningless lol


5/6 original competitors have been champs now. Can't wait for Nikki to win it and make it a complete circle of shitty title reigns and no credible stars.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I don't watch Raw or SDL usually but since I heard good things about the Main Event and this is effectively the last stop on WrestleMania week (unless you count NXT tomorrow), I figured I'd give it a go. 

The Iconic Duo on SDL and in a segment with Charlotte? I'll be in my bunk... I was wondering why the beatdown went on for like a thousand years but then the cash in happened and that explained that. It didn't explain why they did it, though. Like Saxton said, poor Charlotte. Beats Asuka and ends the Streak, then immediately gets upstaged by Cena and then two nights later loses her title? WWE, lol. Women's Evolution lol. 

Elsewhere the SDL roster is hilariously thin. New Days/Usos have a rematch, and The Usos are Number One Tag Title contenders again. The three losers from the US Title match have a rematch, and Orton is the US Title Number One contender once again.

Talking about the Main Event; I am not sure why you'd have the first encounter between Aj Styles and Daniel Bryan on an episode of SDL with zero heat or build. But I guess if you want to close out 'Mania week out with a bang and give Bryan a big returning match on weekly TV, this is the one. 

The match itself was... fine. It was very much a TV match, and I am not sure they got even ten minutes before Nakamura caused a non-finish, so they have definitely saved enough for the two guys to go all out and steal the show on PPV. I winced seeing Nakamura do that knee strike to the back of Bryan's head, given what has happened why let him take a move he can't properly protect himself from? Loving this sarcastic heel Shinsuke though.


----------



## fabi1982

I really liked that episode. I said it yesterday that Paige will be next GM and I think she is a great fit and is a great talker/actor. Best decision they could make.

Speaking of great decisions, this was the best and only way they could get the strap off of Charlotte without it looking stupid. Iconic Duo beat down was great, these two have just fuckloads of charisma, hope they will be appreciated by the fans not named WM fans.

AJ/Bryan, wow, and they didnt gave anything away for free. These two can have a 30min instant classic in a couple of month and nobody will say "no fuck, I saw them fight for 10mins so go away"...all this complaining ALL THE TIME, guys, just enjoy the show. You fucking saw Danial in a weekly show ring again, so be happy


----------



## zrc

Peyton should've moved up on her own. Billie will only drag her down in the long run.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

What the fuck was Chioda doing during Carmella's cash in? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xander45

AyrshireBlue said:


> What the fuck was Chioda doing during Carmella's cash in? :lmao :lmao


Looked like he had a concussion and had no idea what Money in the Bank even was!


----------



## LokiHokeyPokey

So, uhmm, Asuka hasn't appeared on either Raw or Smackdown this week - what gives?


----------



## zrc

LokiHokeyPokey said:


> So, uhmm, Asuka hasn't appeared on either Raw or Smackdown this week - what gives?


They have nothing for her?


----------



## Beatles123

THE MAN said:


> Rewatching this on my big screen tv and I must say the Iconics are looking most tasty. :homer











:tommy


----------



## Oneiros

Raw gets AoP, No Way Jose and Ember Moon + the returns of Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe and Bobby Lashley

Smackdown gets Iconic Duo... and Paige as a GM. Wow.


----------



## Kratosx23

LokiHokeyPokey said:


> So, uhmm, Asuka hasn't appeared on either Raw or Smackdown this week - what gives?


She was signed to put over Charlotte. She put over Charlotte. Job done, she's no longer needed. Unfortunately.



Onizuka said:


> Raw gets AoP, No Way Jose and Ember Moon + the returns of Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe and Bobby Lashley
> 
> Smackdown gets Iconic Duo... and Paige as a GM. Wow.


To be fair, they did get to see the womens world title change hands, plus a first time match between Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles (before someone corrects me - I know. First time in WWE.), which had to be exciting for everyone in the building, but yeah. There's no doubt that SmackDown is the B show and it sucks. These shows should be in fierce competition with each other and they're not.


----------



## Oneiros

Tyrion Lannister said:


> To be fair, they did get to see the womens world title change hands, plus a first time match between Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles (before someone corrects me - I know. First time in WWE.), which had to be exciting for everyone in the building, but yeah. There's no doubt that SmackDown is the B show and it sucks. These shows should be in fierce competition with each other and they're not.



If I was in the crowd I'd prefer to not see the title changing hands if it meant the one winning it was Carmella.

There's no way to spin Smackdown being the B show, but I'm still hopeful they will at least get someone like Sanity and/or Cien Almas next week with the Shake-up.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SD felt AMAZING this week. AJ/Bryan was beautiful while it lasted, and it only went on about 10 minutes. Nakamura attack was just as beautiful, he's playing this new heel role so well already. AJ/Naka feels personal now, I want this to be a deeply intense rivalry going forward. 

God I hope they keep the momentum from this Smackdown up in the coming weeks, it has all the potential in the world to be great again.


----------



## Kratosx23

Onizuka said:


> If I was in the crowd I'd prefer to not see the title changing hands if it meant the one winning it was Carmella.
> 
> There's no way to spin Smackdown being the B show, but I'm still hopeful they will at least get someone like Sanity and/or Cien Almas next week with the Shake-up.


I agree, but the crowd goes crazy for MITB cash ins no matter who it is, just because of the novelty of being able to say you saw a world title change. They even went nuts when Swagger did it. Fans who go to a show aren't thinking to themselves "god damn it, this person sucks and this person's really good, so I don't want to see this". You kinda just get overwhelmed by the moment.

I'm shocked they didn't get Almas, but perhaps they felt they needed Black vs Almas to have 2 matches at Takeover, as opposed to Ember who already had 2 with Shayna and thus the feud had already been exhausted, regardless of the fact that they usually have rematches when the champion loses.


----------



## Stellar

Well lets see what happens with the superstar shakeup. The last one really hurt SDL.

The show last night was good. Paige is GM, Iconic Duo, AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan, Nakamura warming up as a heel with "I can't speak english", Carmella successfully cashing in. Really good stuff.

Hopefully Almas does eventually move up to SDL. Shocked that he wasn't there last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Onizuka said:


> Raw gets AoP, No Way Jose and Ember Moon + the returns of Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe and Bobby Lashley
> 
> Smackdown gets Iconic Duo... and Paige as a GM. Wow.


SDL always gets the short end of the stick, but it still was the better show when compared to RAW. I wonder if any of those who debuted on RAW get shuffled to SDL?


----------



## Piers

So glad the Iconic Duo is finally on the main roster, they did good.

But I just went over SD in a few minutes, I will watch it later this week. Can anyone tell me why the fuck do the Usos and Randy have to fight for opportunities while they have a rematch clause ? Did Paige change this rule ?


----------



## GrapplingAddict

SD was better than the RawAfterMania for the first time. I marked for the Iconic Duo and I was pleasantly surprised to see Carmella cash-in successfully. I don't expect a long title reign, but I'm glad they pulled the trigger none the less. 

AJ/Bryan was amazing. It would have been match of the year, were it not for the finish. 

Shinsuke is great as a heel. 

Overall, an amazing show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan/AJ was great while it lasted, cant wait for them on PPV against each other. SummerSlam perhaps?

Iconic Duo debuting was good, and Im glad they were the only debuts on the show, because RAW did too many the night before.


----------



## Afrolatino

Incredible how many fans got Naka since Wrestlemania, I guess he don't need to learn english anymore to be a ''mic skilled'' wrestler of attitude era style...

Pancakes.


----------



## Piers

Fuck referees taking ages to understand someone's cashing in a fucking contract


----------



## Y.2.J

Just caught this week's SDL. Pretty good show.

- I'm happy Paige is the SD GM. I thought she was done after Monday's RAW but this is a cool gig for her.
- Peyton Royce. :mark
- Carmella winning the title was pretty cool. Finally the MITB is cashed in. The confused ref was so stupid though.
- No one wants to see Orton v Jinder again...wtf. It was such a perfect opportunity for Rusev...
- AJ & Bryan was so fun to see. But I wish they left it as a dream match for a bigger event down the road. Honestly, Nakamura is growing a lot on me. I'm really enjoying his heel turn. Great stuff.

So yeah...pretty good show. Next week's RAW & SD should be lots of fun.


----------



## tducey

Paige as Smackdown GM should be good for her. Other than that Smackdown seemed good this week. Hope it continues. Thinking Balor moves over to Smackdown from RAW.


----------

